# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010



## Dan (27 Jun 2010 às 15:46)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2010 às 22:33)

Modelar cut-off's é a maior dificuldade dos modelos meteorológicos, e nos próximos dias ainda vamos ver saídas muito díspares, mas parece que a existência dessa cut-off, algures aqui perto é já quase certa. Agora, onde vai estar, durante quanto tempo, ainda é cedo para se saber.

Duas notas prévias:

1 - É raro haver tanta instabilidade nesta altura do ano, início de Julho, o normal é as trovoadas de calor ocorrerem na segunda metade de Agosto, e nós vamos para o segundo episódio convectivo numa semana.

2 - Aquele bloqueio na Europa central vai-nos trazer um verão animado. Aposto que as temperaturas ficarão na média, mas com grandes extremos, dias muito acima e outros muito abaixo da média. A precipitação deverá ficar acima da média. O bloqueio é semelhante ao que ocorreu o verão passado, mas o ano passado estava mais para leste, o que deu animação na Europa central e nada por estes lados.

Previsão do tempo nos próximos dias segundo a última saída do ECM (poderia ser qualquer outra, isto ainda está muito incerto, mas parece-me que esta está bastante credível):






A 72 h passagem de um cavado associado a uma depressão atlântica extremamente interessante para a altura do ano (pressão atmosférica a rondar os 970 mb), que isolará uma bolsa de ar frio, que no Sábado, já poderá deixar bastante instabilidade.






Até aqui é mais ou menos unânime, depois o ECM coloca a depressão em altitude no Golfo de Cadiz, o GFS põe-na mais a sul numa posição onde só mete calor e nenhuma instabilidade, eu prefiro a previsão do ECM:






Mantém-se estacionária durante umas 24 horas, e depois é absorvida, não sem antes atravessar de novo o continente português de sul para norte, num dia que poderia ser deveras interessante:






Por fim formava-se novo cavado, com descida das temperaturas:






Claro que isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas, isto pode dar em só muito calor, em instabilidade generalizada, mas em princípio dará para as duas coisas. De qualquer modo, e a cumprir-se a previsão do ECM seria a Europa central e o Mediterrâneo espanhol a levar com uma boa onda de calor, estando a parte ocidental da PI a salvo da canícula.






Esperemos que ela acabe mesmo no Golfo de Cadiz, seria a melhor posição, mas o ano passado tivemos no mês de Agosto umas 4 ou 5 destas oportunidades e elas escaparam-se sempre para o Mediterrâneo ou para as Canárias.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jun 2010 às 11:47)

]ToRnAdO[;217917 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Se isto vier acontecer
> 
> ...



Boas, parece que o cenário da vaga de calor parece confirmar-se de dia para dia com ISO's a situarem-se perto os 30ºC (27/28) para dia 7...






Seria um cenário de incendios e temp elevadissimas!

Para já a frente de fraca intensidade, e depois a formação da CUT OFF   Mas ainda muito indefinida!


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2010 às 11:52)

Sim, vem calor, eventualmente bastante, mas não olhes apenas para o GFS .... que volta e meia delira em excessos, ainda na saída das 00z metia 47,5ºc em Beja, sem qualquer credibilidade. O ECM está menos quente.


----------



## rbsmr (30 Jun 2010 às 19:07)

Vince disse:


> Sim, vem calor, eventualmente bastante, mas não olhes apenas para o GFS .... que volta e meia delira em excessos, ainda na saída das 00z metia 47,5ºc em Beja, sem qualquer credibilidade. O ECM está menos quente.



A previsão a 10 dias do I.M. (baseada no modelo europeu?) continua a dar predominância do vento de norte para Lisboa. Isto significa, pelo que eu vi aqui escrito  que vamos ter dias quentes mas um refresco para a tarde? Será que o litoral Oeste vai beneficiar da bendita nortada?


----------



## David sf (30 Jun 2010 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2010*

Run paralela do GFS às 12z. Iso 30 bem dentro da península. 











Quanto à cut-off, parece que para Sábado está praticamente garantida. Depois, onde ela vai ficar a partir de Domingo, ainda há muita incerteza.


----------



## stormy (30 Jun 2010 às 21:23)

È, david.... e agora acho o GFS mais consistente que o ECMWF...
Continuaremos então com o cenário de cavado com baixa em altura associada, a formar-se no final desta semana e no fim de semana, maturando ao longo da prox semana...portanto adivinha-se muito calor e trovoadas possiveis, mesmo no litoral SW, embora tudo dependa da interacção da baixa com ar mais humido de origem tropical que circula no bordo N/NW do AA

No final da prox semana talvez sejamos afectados por outro cavado/ondulação de evolução tipica que absorverá a cut-off...mas esse cavado seria fraco, mais comparavel a uma ondulação suave do jet do que a um cavado com intrusão fria em todos os niveis tipica...ou talvez nem haja cavado, mantendo-se o reinado escaldante do AA associado ás baixas termicas saarianas e á ULL em decadencia, a SW, e o jet a ondular a norte dos 45ºN...veremos

Resumindo...teremos calor e trovoadas ( estas ultimas não estão ainda garantidas na totalidade) durante dias, num verão que se vai mostrando muito interessante


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2010 às 22:25)

rbsmr disse:


> A previsão a 10 dias do I.M. (baseada no modelo europeu?) continua a dar predominância do vento de norte para Lisboa. Isto significa, pelo que eu vi aqui escrito  que vamos ter dias quentes mas um refresco para a tarde? Será que o litoral Oeste vai beneficiar da bendita nortada?



Sim, presumimos todos que é do ECMWF, em princípio da saída das 00z todos os dias. Mas se o GFS exagerava parece-me que a saída das 00z do ECM que deu origem aos valores do IM também pecava por defeito.

A saída de hoje das 12z do ECM também é bastante quente e o GFS entretanto também tirou aquele disparate dos quase 48ºC no Alentejo, agora já está mais racional, temperaturas talvez a rondar os 42ºC no interior centro-sul. Em relação à nortada, em princípio haveria alguma nortada suave, devido à fortes baixas térmicas no interior da PI, mas também vai depender da cutoff e desta se conseguir reflectir nos níveis baixos ou não, se conseguir neutralizaria a nortada.

*
Temp 850hPa*







De qualquer forma ainda falta bastante tempo e a colocação da cutoff a SW é fundamental, e sabemos como os modelos tem dificuldade em lidar com elas. Bastam  ligeiras alterações e estas duas correias transmissoras de calor que a imagem documenta não se verificam, pelo menos desta forma tão intensa:

*
Temp 850hPa GFS*


----------



## ruijacome (30 Jun 2010 às 23:33)

Olá,

O próprio briefing da Protecção Civil do Distrito de LIsboa, já anuncia temperaturas anormalmente altas para a semana que vem...

Por isso veremos o que ai vem...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jul 2010 às 01:32)

stormy disse:


> Resumindo...teremos calor e trovoadas ( estas ultimas não estão ainda garantidas na totalidade) durante dias, num verão que se vai mostrando muito interessante:




Depois de alguma precipitação esperada na sexta a noroeste e de 
uma descida da temperatura generalizada , sempre com a ressalva do sotavento algarvio,
depois deste compasso de espera e de uma uma "cutoff"  que ainda escolhe  local de instalação,há já quem arrufe os tambores,  anunciando todos os calores e várias noites de Verão.
Há também os desconfiados , os que não acreditam  em tanta certeza de cenários a  tão vastas horas aprazados.
Eu cá , fico-me pelo meio,mas acrescento:
Depois de um Inverno e Primavera interessantes , este Verão apenas começa
e já ameaça.Põe-se a jeito.


----------



## stormy (1 Jul 2010 às 14:26)

nimboestrato disse:


> Depois de alguma precipitação esperada na sexta a noroeste e de
> uma descida da temperatura generalizada , sempre com a ressalva do sotavento algarvio,
> depois deste compasso de espera e de uma uma "cutoff"  que ainda escolhe  local de instalação,há já quem arrufe os tambores,  anunciando todos os calores e várias noites de Verão.
> Há também os desconfiados , os que não acreditam  em tanta certeza de cenários a  tão vastas horas aprazados.
> ...



Descida de temperaturas generalizada nem é bem assim...analisando o theta-e, T850 e os pontos de orvalho posso afirmar que o sector frio da frente nunca cá chegará...ficando-se pelo extremo NW da peninsula, embora a nebulosidade bloqueie a radiação solar e alivie as maximas

Mas no fundo, no centro e sul, esta frente só servirá para tornar o calor mais humido, devido á entrada de ar de origem tropical maritimo...espero que este influxo de humidade, associado aos forcings verticais e ao pouco frio em altura, resulte em alguma convecção esporadica embebida na massa nebulosa estratiforme...quiçá uma repetição de julho do ano passado
A jenela está semi aberta entre as 09z de 6f e as 12z de sab.

Para o resto da semana continua o prognóstico de ULL a SW, com bastante calor e o AA em superficie entre os açores e frança...talvez sejamos afectados por outra ondulação do jet, na 2a metade da semana...
Mas em principio o jet ficará por volta dos 45ºN e nós não teremos medo de água fria mas seremos escaldados

Quanto ás trovoadas...as hipoteses manteem-se...toca a olhar o Sat24, todos os dias!


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2010 às 14:30)

Lindo!!! Era bom que se mantivesse assim


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2010 às 14:45)

Vai ser uma semana sem dúvida interessante, irá haver uma grande diferença entre o interior e o litoral, pois no litoral ao que parece a nortada ou o vento de oeste se irá manter  mas vamos esperar mais uns dias pra ver e sentir os 35ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2010 às 14:56)

squidward disse:


> Lindo!!! Era bom que se mantivesse assim



Atenção a um pormenor...

Não esquecer que o mesmo GFS que coloca essa instabilidade, não coloca uma gota de água nessa altura... A falta de humidade pode ser um problema, embora fenómenos convectivos no quadro geral da situação sinóptica não sejam nunca de descartar.


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 15:54)

rbsmr disse:


> A previsão a 10 dias do I.M. (baseada no modelo europeu?) continua a dar predominância do vento de norte para Lisboa.



Olha, regressando a esse assunto, eu e outros tínhamos essa ideia do automático do IM ser do ECMWF pois eles referem no site ser output de modelo, e como o Aladin não deve ser que só o correm no curto prazo, sobrava o ECM.

Mas hoje estranhei novamente as máximas baixas do automático e fui ver com mais atenção e não bate certo com as cartas de temperatura do ECMWF do próprio IM. Por exemplo para dia 5 em Beja o automático dá 32ºC de máxima, quando nas cartas às 12z é >34ºC e às 18z está na iso de 36ºC, pelo que a máxima do ECMWF será >36ºC, provavelmente uns 37 ou 38ºC para o local referido nesse dia.

Pelo que fico sem perceber a origem dos dados da previsão automática do IM. Também pode dar-se o caso dos dados serem do ECM e serem processados por algum algoritmo não muito eficaz nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Jota 21 (1 Jul 2010 às 16:08)

rbsmr disse:


> A previsão a 10 dias do I.M. (baseada no modelo europeu?) continua a dar predominância do vento de norte para Lisboa. Isto significa, pelo que eu vi aqui escrito  que vamos ter dias quentes mas um refresco para a tarde? Será que o litoral Oeste vai beneficiar da bendita nortada?



 Não resisti ao ler aqui o termo "bendita nortada"... Bendita para quem? Só para quem não apanha com ela o Verão quase inteiro... 
 Venha o calor e as noites quentes... afinal é Verão e faz bem ao estado de espírito dos portugueses sair à noite e passear com temperaturas agradáveis. Sempre dá para esquecer um pouco o resto desde a Selecção ás SCUTS, ao aumento do IVA e da prestação da casa...


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2010 às 16:31)

Se se mantiver o cenario noites quentes nao vai ser problema com mininas a rondar os 30°C  um pouco menos no litoral...agora imaginem de dia acima de 40°C sem duvida! so espero ter trovoadas no algarve como promete. por mim não mexia mais  mas já sei que ainda vai mudar até lá, só espero que não seja para intensificar ainda mais o calor que já me parece ir ser acima do normal.


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2010 às 18:51)

Vince disse:


> Olha, regressando a esse assunto, eu e outros tínhamos essa ideia do automático do IM ser do ECMWF pois eles referem no site ser output de modelo, e como o Aladin não deve ser que só o correm no curto prazo, sobrava o ECM.
> 
> Mas hoje estranhei novamente as máximas baixas do automático e fui ver com mais atenção e não bate certo com as cartas de temperatura do ECMWF do próprio IM. Por exemplo para dia 5 em Beja o automático dá 32ºC de máxima, quando nas cartas às 12z é >34ºC e às 18z está na iso de 36ºC, pelo que a máxima do ECMWF será >36ºC, provavelmente uns 37 ou 38ºC para o local referido nesse dia.
> 
> Pelo que fico sem perceber a origem dos dados da previsão automática do IM. Também pode dar-se o caso dos dados serem do ECM e serem processados por algum algoritmo não muito eficaz nesta altura do ano.



Com 99,9% de certeza, a previsão automática do IM baseia-se na saída do ECMWF das 12z, pelo menos costuma corresponder. Isto é fácil de ver no inverno, quando há daquelas saídas loucas que a 200h metem a iso -10 até ao Algarve, e por experiência própria corresponde sempre. Também já notei que as temperaturas, principalmente as mínimas de inverno e as máximas de verão são sempre mais baixas, penso que, pelo menos as mínimas de inverno, seja devido à não consideração no modelo das ilhas de calor provocadas pelas cidades.


----------



## rozzo (1 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

David sf disse:


> Com 99,9% de certeza, a previsão automática do IM baseia-se na saída do ECMWF das 12z, pelo menos costuma corresponder. Isto é fácil de ver no inverno, quando há daquelas saídas loucas que a 200h metem a iso -10 até ao Algarve, e por experiência própria corresponde sempre. Também já notei que as temperaturas, principalmente as mínimas de inverno e as máximas de verão são sempre mais baixas, penso que, pelo menos as mínimas de inverno, seja devido à não consideração no modelo das ilhas de calor provocadas pelas cidades.



David, que seja do ECMWF das 12h sim concordo, e a 10 dias, produto do IM, só poderia vir daí..
O que Vince referia é que não batem certos os valores das cartas do ECMWF com os valores extremos que aparecem nas cidades.
Eu sinceramente sempre pensei que fosse output/interpolação directo das saídas do modelo, mas não bate certo.
Ou como foi dito há um erro no algoritmo e era suposto ser isso e está a saír errado, ou então há algum tipo de pós-processamento que não sabemos.

Mas sinceramente, com dados tão "a bruto", e a 10 dias, com tão pouca relevância/fiabilidade, custa-me imenso a acreditar que haja pós-processamento a esses dados, com coisas tão elaboradas, como isso da "ilha de calor" que referes. Uma coisa é dizer que as cartas do modelo falham extremos, devido à sua fraca resolução e não apanharem esse tipo de fenómenos, até aí concordo claro, mas o que falamos aqui não é isso, pois nas cartas (mapas) estão lá os valores elevadíssimos! No output em texto até 10 dias é que não, e aí julgo não fazer sentido ser por algo desse tipo de coisa que se está a falar agora!

Pessoalmente parece-me mesmo alguma falha, mas não vou "colocar as mãos no fogo"!


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2010 às 20:04)

rozzo disse:


> David, que seja do ECMWF das 12h sim concordo, e a 10 dias, produto do IM, só poderia vir daí..
> O que Vince referia é que não batem certos os valores das cartas do ECMWF com os valores extremos que aparecem nas cidades.
> Eu sinceramente sempre pensei que fosse output/interpolação directo das saídas do modelo, mas não bate certo.
> Ou como foi dito há um erro no algoritmo e era suposto ser isso e está a saír errado, ou então há algum tipo de pós-processamento que não sabemos.
> ...



Mas o Vince referiu as cartas de temperatura a 2m da run das 0z, que é a única em que essas cartas são disponibilizadas, enquanto que a previsão automática se refere à run das 12z. Logo, a discrepância dos valores nas cartas e dos valores em texto pode ser explicada por uma previsão diferente das duas saídas do modelos. Eu referia-me às ilhas de calor mais para explicar as mínimas no inverno, lembro-me que em Janeiro de 2009 havia 3 dias consecutivos com mínimas negativas em Lisboa na previsão automática, que nunca se vieram a suceder. Quanto às máximas verifico uma diferença, principalmente no litoral. No interior há pequenas diferenças, não tão acentuadas como  a referida pelo Vince. Acho que pelo menos no litoral, as ilhas de calor também poderão ser responsáveis por essas diferenças. Essas diferenças podem também dever-se à discretização temporal da previsão, ou seja os modelos prevêm a temperatura de 3 em 3 horas e a máxima pode ser atingida no meio desse intervalo.


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 20:16)

Sim David, estive a verificar e a hora de actualização é às 21 pelo que deve ser a saída das 12z a alimentar o automático, enquanto nas cartas temos a das 00z, e não podemos comparar directamente. De qualquer forma penso que a saída das 12z de ontem que era bastante quente nunca poderia dar apenas 32ºC de máxima para Beja no dia 5, há qualquer coisa que não bate bem. Mas vou seguir com mais atenção. Não havia um outro site que uma vez ou outra referiste aqui por onde te guiavas para tentar perceber a precipitação do ECM no longo prazo ?


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2010 às 20:22)

Vince disse:


> Sim David, estive a verificar e a hora de actualização é às 21 pelo que deve ser a saída das 12z a alimentar o automático, enquanto nas cartas temos a das 00z, e não podemos comparar directamente. De qualquer forma penso que a saída das 12z de ontem que era bastante quente nunca poderia dar apenas 32ºC de máxima para Beja no dia 5, há qualquer coisa que não bate bem. Mas vou seguir com mais atenção. Não havia um outro site que uma vez ou outra referiste aqui por onde te guiavas para tentar perceber a precipitação do ECM no longo prazo ?



É o link para Portel:

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/tend...:POXX0067&q=Portel%2c+%C9vora+forecast:tenday

Actualiza por volta das 9:30 AM/PM.



Quanto à temperatura de Beja no dia 5, com vento de sudoeste, alguma nebulosidade e só a iso 16 era possível essa temperatura:







Castelo Branco, por exemplo, já tinha nesse dia 35 graus, por estar mais afastado do centro da depressão.



E a última saída do ECMWF é interessante para o sul do país:


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 21:10)

David sf disse:


> Quanto à temperatura de Beja no dia 5, com vento de sudoeste, alguma nebulosidade e só a iso 16 era possível essa temperatura:




Ok, talvez seja assim, penso que fiz confusão pois no meu post de ontem não pus as horas e pensava que essa era de dia 4. Vou acompanhar melhor o comportamento.


Em relação ao ECMWF e ao calor, no longo prazo já não tem o cenário tão quente como tinha ontem na saída das 12z, pois nas saídas de hoje ele mata a cutoff mais cedo, enquanto ontem a mesma progredia para norte ao largo do continente o que manteria cá bastante calor durante mais dias, ou seja, pelo menos encurtou os dias mesmo quentes remetendo a canícula um pouco mais para leste. Mas vamos ver como evolui nas próximas saídas. De qualquer forma é pelo menos uma semana bem quente que se avizinha.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Jul 2010 às 22:42)

Fico um bocadinho com os "olhos em bico" com estas cartas... peço desculpa pela minha ignorância neste campo. O que queria mesmo saber é se é provável que esta canícula marterizante e sufocante se vá manter por muito tempo aqui pelo baixo alentejo... Estou farto de tanto calor!!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2010 às 23:13)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Fico um bocadinho com os "olhos em bico" com estas cartas... peço desculpa pela minha ignorância neste campo. O que queria mesmo saber é se é provável que esta canícula marterizante e sufocante se vá manter por muito tempo aqui pelo baixo alentejo... Estou farto de tanto calor!!!



Sim,até é provável que as temperaturas subam mais,  em especial a partir de sábado..aí no Alentejo poderão atingir ou mesmo ultrapassar facilmente os 40 graus na próxima semana...Os principais modelos GFS ECMWF mostram isso(com as naturais oscilações a esta distância) embora o GFS esteja mais extremo que o ECMWF... é aguardar  mais uns dias para consolidar a previsão, mas parece-me que o calor da próxima semana (ainda não sabemos se será muito intenso ou normal para a época  ) é um dado já (quase) adquirido...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jul 2010 às 23:37)

Vince disse:


> Sim David, estive a verificar e a hora de actualização é às 21 pelo que deve ser a saída das 12z a alimentar o automático, enquanto nas cartas temos a das 00z, e não podemos comparar directamente. De qualquer forma penso que a saída das 12z de ontem que era bastante quente nunca poderia dar apenas 32ºC de máxima para Beja no dia 5, há qualquer coisa que não bate bem. Mas vou seguir com mais atenção. Não havia um outro site que uma vez ou outra referiste aqui por onde te guiavas para tentar perceber a precipitação do ECM no longo prazo ?



Olá Vince!
Eu para o ECM costumo ver este site http://www.eltiempo.es/ penso que será baseado nesse modelo.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jul 2010 às 14:16)

Está confirmado: 
O S.Pedro usará  da "Golden Share" que tem no Verão para impedir a fuga do calor para terras castelhanas como amiúde acontece.
Assim, já a partir de Domingo todos vamos poder usufruir das Auto-estradas  que vão dar ao Calor Português sem custos para os utilizadores a não ser obviamente um protector solar sempre aconselhável e a inevital ingestão de líquidos por causa das desidratações.
Mas atenção: O Tribunal Europeu dos Meteoros vai avisando que esta operação estará carregada de ilegalidades uma vez que atenta contra a livre circulação dos meteoros no espaço europeu.
Assim sendo, talvez para o final da semana que vem, o S.Pedro nada possa fazer para evitar nova descida dos valores da temperatura.
Mas como com a "crise" a instabilidade nas previsões prolifera, logo se verá.
Até lá e especialmente para os que já estarão em férias , bom proveito...


----------



## stormy (2 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

Agora lembrei-me..a automática do IM não será a média do ensemble do ECMWF em vez da saída operacional?


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2010 às 15:00)

stormy disse:


> Agora lembrei-me..a automática do IM não será a média do ensemble do ECMWF em vez da saída operacional?



Pois... se calhar esclareceste o mistério. Até porque faz bastante sentido usarem a média do ensemble para reduzirem a incerteza e os exageros em prazos tão longos.


----------



## David sf (2 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

stormy disse:


> Agora lembrei-me..a automática do IM não será a média do ensemble do ECMWF em vez da saída operacional?



Em já alguns anos de observação, não me parece. Como sou maluco por frio, acompanho tudo o que é previsão no inverno. Quando aparece uma cut-off impossível a 200h no ECM, daquelas que metem a -10 no Algarve, espero sempre ansiosamente a actualização da automática do IM para ver o quão fria seria aquela ocorrência. E de facto a previsão é sempre muito fria, acho que era impossível nessas ocasiões que a média dos ensembles fosse tão baixa. Outro exemplo, há cerca de duas semanas, o ECM modelou uma cut-off bastante fria para a época numa saída das 12z. Lembro-me, e até achei bastante engraçado, que a automática para 30 de Junho previa para Bragança 13 graus de máxima e 9 de mínima. Acham que poderia ser a média dos ensembles, estando no final de Junho?


----------



## cardu (2 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

boas.... a partir de domingo vem uma vaga de calor quase igual à do verão de 2003!!

mas pronto, estamos no verão... não é nada de anormal um pouquinho de calor


----------



## 1337 (2 Jul 2010 às 20:31)

cardu disse:


> boas.... a partir de domingo vem uma vaga de calor quase igual à do verão de 2003!!
> 
> mas pronto, estamos no verão... não é nada de anormal um pouquinho de calor



estranho que na previsão de 10 dias do IM retirou grande parte do calor ontem :O


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2010 às 22:51)

Mais um dia de modelos. As coisas vão ficando definidas para os próximos dias.
Dos modelos de referência, quanto ao calor o ECMWF continua um pouco mais moderado que o GFS, mas falamos de calor em ambos. 

Por acaso é bastante estranha a divergência num prazo tão curto como 24 horas (ver primeiro quadro em baixo), amanhã já saberemos quem exagerou um pouco ou subestimou. Analisando as sondagens de Gibraltar e Madrid das 12z, em Gibraltar estão ambos bem mas em Madrid o GFS está mais acertado.


*Temperatura aos 850hPa  ECMWF vs GFS*








Ora bem, e estas cartas traduzem-se em que ?  Parece-me que no ECMWF temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC nalgumas zonas do Alentejo, Ribatejo e Beira Baixa e uns 42ºC no GFS, no ECM o dia mais quente a ser Domingo moderando ligeiramente depois, e no GFS a ser Domingo, 2ªfeira e mesmo 3ªfeira. Atenção ao vale do Tejo/Ribatejo pois aí podermos ver temperaturas a rivalizar com o Alentejo nalguns dos dias, à semelhança do que aconteceu em finais de Agosto do ano passado.

Isto falando dessas zonas mais quentes, pois a distribuição do calor será obviamente distinta pelo país, com as zonas litoral oeste mesmo junto à costa e norte a serem um pouco poupadas. Na 2ªfeira deveremos ter uma madrugada com mínimas altas interessantes. Na 4ªf/5ªf já entraria alguma frescura por noroeste, mas as regiões do interior sul permanecem razoavelmente quentes mesmo assim.

*
Trovoadas*

Quanto a trovoadas,  para já  o melhor dia parece ser 3ªfeira, a humidade disponível será o maior problema, mas no GFS já tem mais do que tem estado nas saídas dos últimos dias.



*CAPE/LI 3ªfeira*






*Humidade 700hPa*


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2010 às 23:22)

David sf disse:


> Em já alguns anos de observação, não me parece. Como sou maluco por frio, acompanho tudo o que é previsão no inverno. Quando aparece uma cut-off impossível a 200h no ECM, daquelas que metem a -10 no Algarve, espero sempre ansiosamente a actualização da automática do IM para ver o quão fria seria aquela ocorrência. E de facto a previsão é sempre muito fria, acho que era impossível nessas ocasiões que a média dos ensembles fosse tão baixa. Outro exemplo, há cerca de duas semanas, o ECM modelou uma cut-off bastante fria para a época numa saída das 12z. Lembro-me, e até achei bastante engraçado, que a automática para 30 de Junho previa para Bragança 13 graus de máxima e 9 de mínima. Acham que poderia ser a média dos ensembles, estando no final de Junho?



Pois, se tens essa experiência, então não pode ser o ensemble que suaviza os extremos (e também os esconde de vez em quando). Pode dar-se o caso de terem entretanto modificado as coisas, mas a hipótese mais provável será então existir um algoritmo na T2 a tratar o output, uma coisa que acontece com bastante frequência, pois as máximas estão a sair "suavizadas" em relação a alguns dos sites referidos.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2010 às 00:18)

Como se viu hoje até a poucas horas os modelos falham nas previsões.
Davam chuva para o norte litoral e eventualmente para litoral centro, sendo que a norte poderiam cair nalguns locais acumulados de pelo menos 10mm e...nada!

Pelo menos de Braga para baixo...e mesmo onde caiu apenas 2\3 mm de acumulado. Tudo no extremo noroeste do litoral norte...

Por isso relativamente ao calor que os modelos nos dão é melhor esperar pelo último momento para ter certezas, digamos "quase certezas".
A Tendência para termos calor é uma realidade mas afirmar convictamente que teremos muito calor já não será bem assim.

Observando a última imagem de satélite já não deveremos ter qualquer precipitação hoje, Sábado. A previsão oficial do Im aponta para:
"...Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes até ao meio da manhã,
nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela."
Sinceramente duvido desta previsão.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2010 às 00:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Observando a última imagem de satélite já não deveremos ter qualquer precipitação hoje, Sábado.



Do cavado que nos cruzou esta Sexta-feira irá isolar-se um núcleo de ar frio em altitude que tenderá a centrar-se a sul/sudoeste de Portugal Continental. Portanto, tudo pode ser possível … Não digo certezas mas a tarde deste Sábado poderá trazer algumas surpresas para o interior das regiões do *centro *e do *sul* de Portugal Continental.

Probabilidade de *30 %* de aguaceiros para Faro na parte da tarde (valor naturalmente muito baixo), segundo o allmesat.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jul 2010 às 00:39)

*CAPE/LI 3ªfeira*






desculpem a minha ignorancia...mas ainda nao percebo bem algumas coisas... as zonas a rosa sao onde ha maior probabilidade de haver trovoada?


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2010 às 00:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Do cavado que nos cruzou esta Sexta-feira irá isolar-se um núcleo de ar frio em altitude que tenderá a centrar-se a sul/sudoeste de Portugal Continental. Portanto, tudo pode ser possível … Não digo certezas mas a tarde deste Sábado poderá trazer algumas surpresas para o interior das regiões do *centro *e do *sul* de Portugal Continental.



Poderá ser essa situação, mas é claramente diferente da previsão oficial que apenas a norte dá probabilidade de precipitação fraca.
De notar que dentro da península, Zona centro\norte, estará a ocorrer alguma precipitação fraca (de origem convectiva?).


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2010 às 02:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *CAPE/LI 3ªfeira*
> 
> desculpem a minha ignorancia...mas ainda nao percebo bem algumas coisas... as zonas a rosa sao onde ha maior probabilidade de haver trovoada?



Não. As zonas a rosa são as zonas onde há maior instabilidade que não se traduz propriamente em probabilidade. 

O facto de haver ou não trovoadas não está só relacionado com a instabilidade mas também com a humidade, forçamentos, etc, por exemplo.

Até pode haver um índice muito forte de instabilidade, mas se não houver humidade, nada feito. 

O que o rosa quer dizer é que se estiverem reunidas todas as condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, naqueles lugares serão provavelmente mais severas, devido à abundância de energia.


----------



## Fi (3 Jul 2010 às 05:25)

cardu disse:


> boas.... a partir de domingo vem uma vaga de calor quase igual à do verão de 2003!!
> 
> mas pronto, estamos no verão... não é nada de anormal um pouquinho de calor





Antes de mais nada, boa noite a todos e parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que é feito neste fórum. 
Esperava algo a acompanhar a afirmação de que teremos uma nova vaga de calor semelhante à de 2003... Gráficos de ambos os anos (o de 2003 e o actual), algo que efectivamente justificasse esta citação. Não é, de forma alguma, uma crítica, apenas gostaria de saber se tal se irá verificar. Tenho essa vaga de calor bem presente e seria desastroso se tal  viesse a repetir-se.

Aproveito para pedir a vossa opinião em relação às últimas saídas para os dias a partir de terça feira. Noto, ao ler todos os vossos posts, que parece haver uma alteração para quarta feira, independentemente do modelo a ser analisado. 

Não sou, nem de perto nem de longe, uma expert em meteorologia, apenas uma fiel seguidora.

Obrigada


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2010 às 10:07)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Antes de mais nada, boa noite a todos e parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que é feito neste fórum.
> Esperava algo a acompanhar a afirmação de que teremos uma nova vaga de calor semelhante à de 2003... Gráficos de ambos os anos (o de 2003 e o actual), algo que efectivamente justificasse esta citação. Não é, de forma alguma, uma crítica, apenas gostaria de saber se tal se irá verificar. Tenho essa vaga de calor bem presente e seria desastroso se tal  viesse a repetir-se.
> 
> Aproveito para pedir a vossa opinião em relação às últimas saídas para os dias a partir de terça feira. Noto, ao ler todos os vossos posts, que parece haver uma alteração para quarta feira, independentemente do modelo a ser analisado.
> ...



Podemos ter 2 ou 3 dias semelhantes, mas como em 2003, que foram vários dias, não deverá acontecer.


----------



## Rainy (3 Jul 2010 às 11:05)

Podiam-me apenas dizer se as trovoadas no norte de Africa tem chuva.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jul 2010 às 11:23)

Rainy disse:


> Podiam-me apenas dizer se as trovoadas no norte de Africa tem chuva.



Também partilho da mesma curiosidade!!! Gostava de saber que tipo de instabilidade está a provocar aquelas massas nublosas no norte de áfrica mais concretamente na zona norte e central de marrocos


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2010 às 11:26)

Rainy disse:


> Podiam-me apenas dizer se as trovoadas no norte de Africa tem chuva.



Nesta noite há registos de valores de 3 - 4mm ou inferiores em algumas estações meteorológicas de Marrocos e Argélia.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 12:59)

Umas saídas de modelos de mesoescala quanto a temperaturas, comparando o WRF da meteoblue (alimentado com GFS) aos modelos do IM.

O comparativo não se refere às máximas mas à temperatura às 15z
Nos primeiros dois dias, começando hoje, é comparado o WRF (mesoescala) contra o Aladin do IM, depois é comparado ao ECMWF do IM (modelo global), pois o Aladin (modelo mesoescala) apenas corre até às 48 horas. 

Chamo a atenção que os últimos 2 quadros do ECMWF à direita (3ªf e 4ªf) já não se referem às 15z mas às 18z, inclui-os apenas para orientação pois nesses dias já não está disponível a carta das 15z, mas optei mesmo assim por incluir a das 18z para mostrar o retrocesso do calor nesses dias no ECMWF.

É possível que os modelos estejam a sobrestimar um pouco a máxima nalgumas zonas, tal como no Inverno inicialmente há alguma inércia térmica a vencer e o frio à superfície é sobrestimado por vezes nos modelos, nesta primeira semana de Julho penso que também pode ocorrer isso, mas não sei sinceramente.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 13:19)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Antes de mais nada, boa noite a todos e parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que é feito neste fórum.
> Esperava algo a acompanhar a afirmação de que teremos uma nova vaga de calor semelhante à de 2003... Gráficos de ambos os anos (o de 2003 e o actual), algo que efectivamente justificasse esta citação. Não é, de forma alguma, uma crítica, apenas gostaria de saber se tal se irá verificar. Tenho essa vaga de calor bem presente e seria desastroso se tal  viesse a repetir-se.
> 
> Aproveito para pedir a vossa opinião em relação às últimas saídas para os dias a partir de terça feira. Noto, ao ler todos os vossos posts, que parece haver uma alteração para quarta feira, independentemente do modelo a ser analisado.
> ...




Bem vinda ao fórum, de facto para estes dias não há nada que aponte para um "2003", apenas algum "doomcasting" ou "wishcasting" em vez de forecasting.
Nem em duração, nem em extensão territorial nem em extremos. Embora ali a zona Ribatejo/Vale do Tejo aparentemente possa ter um valores interessantes para a zona e para início de Julho, se de facto alguns dados dos modelos se vieram a verificar, o que ainda não sabemos.


----------



## 1337 (3 Jul 2010 às 15:38)

parece-me que só segunda feira as temperaturas irão ate aos 40,ou seja, em principio será o dia mais quente..depois acho que a temperatura irá descer


----------



## Fi (3 Jul 2010 às 22:45)

Muito obrigada pelas vossas respostas.  

Boa semana.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 22:46)

Ao ver no seguimento sul do fórum uma imagem de satélite de umas trovoadas a sul/sudeste do Algarve com o sol quase no ocaso, deu-me a impressão que a sul já anda poeira no ar.













Fui verificar num modelo específico, e assim parece ser.







Estas entradas de ar quente saariano trazem como desvantagem o ar seco e poeira. Em princípio, pelo menos até 3ªfeira esta camada de ar seco e poeira impedirá ou pelo menos dificultará bastante a ocorrência de grandes trovoadas  na metade sul do país.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2010 às 22:50)

Vince onde foi ver esse modelo da poeira.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Vince onde foi ver esse modelo da poeira.



http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2010 às 22:54)

Vince disse:


> http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html




Muito obrigado


----------



## Teles (3 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

Boas , aproveitando o que o vince postou , há pouco tirei uma foto no pôr do sol onde já se parecem notar essas poeiras na atmosfera, e a foto até foi tirada na direcção norte:


----------



## Geiras (3 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

Vao chegar para cobrir o país todo? Ou ficam-se só pelo algarve?

cumps


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 13:22)

Desculpem o comentário, mas o IM não se terá precipitado ao prever aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior Centro e Sul para hoje?

É que vendo as imagens de satélite, não vi nada de especial, e a Cut-Off ainda está razoavelmente afastada, e apesar de haver a possibilidade de acontecerem mesmo os tais aguaceiros e trovoadas, que se podem formar de uma forma rápida, analisei as cartas meteorológicas do IM, o ALADIN e o ECMWF e não há qualquer mancha de precipitação, por mais pequena que seja, para as zonas referidas. 

O CAPE e LI estão fracos, embora estejam lá, e embora também não sejam as únicas variáveis necessárias para a formação de eventos convectivos. 

O GFS também não prevê nada para hoje. Portanto, a minha pergunta é, se se basearam desta vez noutro modelo diferente e o que é que tiveram em conta para fazer estas previsões. Algum output a que não podemos aceder? (penso que esta opção é a mais apropriada para este caso...)

É só uma dúvida, não estou a criticar os modelos nem o IM.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2010 às 13:49)

Não quero entrar em criticas mas normalmente o I.M custuma fazer actualizações a meio da manhã exceptuando o fim de semana e mais ao Domingo.
A meu ver essa previsão de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior sul era uma possibilidade que havia ontem e que foi mantida na previsão de hoje como normalmente acontece ao inicio de cada dia, em que o I.M acrescenta a previsão descritiva do 4º dia e mantem quase sempre a previsão do dia anterior para o dia presente.
Ou seja, essa previsão já não tem credibilidade e a ser revista como costuma ser durante a semana já não estava lá. Mas como isto da metereologia tem mais que se lhe diga, esperem sentadinhos pois pode haver sempre surgir alguma poeira e faísca por ai.

Quanto aos dias que virão não sei pois não entendo nada de cut-off's e coisas assim mas a avaliar pela humidade disponível e temperaturas registadas não sei se me lembro de ver alguma coisa por aqui com essas condições mas a ver vamos.....


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 13:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Não quero entrar em criticas mas normalmente o I.M custuma fazer actualizações a meio da manhã exceptuando o fim de semana e mais ao Domingo.
> A meu ver essa previsão de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior sul era uma possibilidade que havia ontem e que foi mantida na previsão de hoje como normalmente acontece ao inicio de cada dia, em que o I.M acrescenta a previsão descritiva do 4º dia e mantem quase sempre a previsão do dia anterior para o dia presente.
> Ou seja, essa previsão já não tem credibilidade e a ser revista como costuma ser durante a semana já não estava lá. Mas como isto da metereologia tem mais que se lhe diga, esperem sentadinhos pois pode haver sempre surgir alguma poeira e faísca por ai.



Sim, por um lado tens razão, trovoadas. 

Mas a última actualização dessas previsões dos aguaceiros e trovoadas foi feita hoje às 5 da manhã (informação disponível na própria página inicial do IM). 

Esse pormenor poderia explicar isso, mas penso que desta vez não é isso que se passa. É apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

Há sempre a possibilidade de alguma trovoada dispersa nestas situações, vulgo trovoada "seca" (com pouca água precipitável na atmosfera). O GFS de hoje até está bastante razoável para o interior norte e centro-norte com alguma humidade presente, para o interior sul parece-me mais difícil, embora o Estofex até inclua o Algarve numa zona de baixa probabilidade.


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Jul 2010 às 17:50)

Não acho exagerada as previsões do nosso I.M... Reparem pelas imagens de satélite nas formações no interior sul do paÍs... embora não seja mesmo nada de especial não acho nada impossivel alguma convectividade interessante!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2010 às 17:57)

Lightning disse:


> Desculpem o comentário, mas o IM não se terá precipitado ao prever aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior Centro e Sul para hoje?



Não vejo assim qualquer precipitação porque existem alguns modelos com a previsão de formação de Cumulonimbus para esta tarde na região sul.



trovoadas disse:


> Mas como isto da metereologia tem mais que se lhe diga, esperem sentadinhos pois pode haver sempre surgir alguma poeira e faísca por ai.



Ora aí está, vamos esperar até ao final do dia e tirar depois as conclusões.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Esta é a minha posição

A *previsão descritiva* aponta para aguaceiros e trovoadas:
" Continente

Previsão para Domingo, 4 de Julho de 2010

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
nublado durante a tarde com *condições favoráveis à ocorrência de
aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial na região Sul*."

A *previsão significativa* é esta:







Não há rigor, não há cuidado com as previsões. Será falta de profissionalismo, falta de senso, falta de pessoal, falta de verbas, falta de...Não sei a razão, por isso não afirmo mas tenho o direito a questionar-me quais as razões para tal!

É incrível que ao fim de tanto tempo ainda não tenha o IM um servidor capaz de responder ao aumento de procura em situações normais (não em situações especiais que aí é tecnicamente impossível aceder ao sitio do IM durante LONGOS minutos) com uma resposta lenta no seu acesso.


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2010 às 19:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta é a minha posição
> 
> A *previsão descritiva* aponta para aguaceiros e trovoadas:
> " Continente
> ...



e eles so mudaram isso á pouco tempo fui ver á tarde na significativa e tava como nas descritiva.portanto mudaram isso á pouco tempo agora que ja não faz falta.realmente há muita falta de senso por parte do IM


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2010 às 19:42)

Se forem ver ao IM os distritos de Braga, Setúbal, Santarém e Lisboa estao em *alerta laranja* 

até admira Beja e Évora nao estarem incluidos...


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2010 às 19:46)

Através da animação das imagens de satélite do sat24 é possível ver a poeira do Sahara e entrar na Ibéria, vinda de Sul 

Nunca tinha visto esse fenómeno


----------



## ruijacome (4 Jul 2010 às 19:50)

Olá,



Trovoadapower disse:


> Se forem ver ao IM os distritos de Braga, Setúbal, Santarém e Lisboa estao em *alerta laranja*
> 
> até admira Beja e Évora nao estarem incluidos...



Possivelmente a protecção civil de Lisboa também irá aumentar o nivel de alerta para incêndios florestais.

Se houver novidades aviso..

Abraços!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2010 às 20:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O IM meteu até ao final da tarde de amanha os distritos de Braga, Setúbal, Santarém e Lisboa em *alerta laranja*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É desta que vou assar


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2010 às 20:58)

Uma semana bastante quente.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 10:05)

Espera-se uma tarde muito quente. O ALADIN aponta para que às 15h UTC (16h locais), parte do Alentejo, Península de Setúbal, zona de Braga, região de Tomar, etc, estejam a essa hora acima dos 40ºC.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 12:21)

O output para hoje do WRF da Meteoblue, entre as 12 e as 18 utc


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jul 2010 às 17:05)

Calor até ao final da semana
05 de Julho de 2010, 16:21

O calor que se faz sentir em todo o território de Portugal Continental parece ter vindo para ficar, pelo menos até ao final da semana. Hoje, em Lisboa, os termómetros marcaram 39º e no Alentejo chegaram aos 40º. Mas as temperaturas aumentaram um pouco por todo o mundo.

Para terça-feira o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê a continuação de tempo quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo. Em Lisboa os termómetros poderão chegar aos 36º mas será Castelo Branco o distrito mais quente com temperaturas a rondar os 39º.

Na quarta-feira o calor mantém-se, no entanto poderão surgir aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial nas regiões do Interior. Para o final da semana o IM prevê uma ligeira descida da temperatura máxima.

Em Espanha estão em alerta laranja 16 províncias, onde os termómetros podem alcançar os 40º. Em Londres a temperatura máxima chegou aos 28º e céu pouco nublado. Já do outro lado do mundo, na China, os termómetros também marcam pelo menos 35º em 13 províncias e regiões.

A Direcção Geral de Saúde (DGS) salienta que a exposição continuada a temperaturas elevadas pode provocar desidratação e agravamento de doenças crónicas, sendo especialmente vulneráveis as crianças nos primeiros anos de vida, idosos, doentes crónicos, pessoas medicadas com anti-hipertensores, antiarrítmicos, diuréticos, antidepressivos e neurolépticos.

Estão também mais sujeitos aos efeitos do calor na saúde as pessoas que trabalham expostas ao Sol ou ao calor e quem possui más condições de habitação.

Para prevenir danos das altas temperaturas, a DGS recomenda o aumento da ingestão de água e de sumos de fruta natural sem açúcar, evitar bebidas alcoólicas, procurar manter-se em ambientes frescos nos momentos de maior calor e utilizar roupa larga, chapéu e óculos com proteção contra a radiação UVA e UVB.


_in_ *http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1076836.html*


----------



## F_R (5 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

Vai continuar este tempo quente para o fim de semana ou isto irá mudar?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 21:58)

F_R disse:


> Vai continuar este tempo quente para o fim de semana ou isto irá mudar?



Irá haver uma descida gradual das temperaturas ao longo da semana a partir de amanhã.


----------



## F_R (5 Jul 2010 às 21:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Irá haver uma descida gradual ao longo da semana a partir de amanhã.



Ok obrigado.
Mas não está prevista chuva.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2010 às 22:01)

O IM tem andado a prever chuva e trovoada estes ultimos dias, mas ainda nao vi nada 

alguem me sabe dizer quando é que a instabilidade vem ?

cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Trovoadapower disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer quando é que a instabilidade vem ?



É impossível, ninguém sabe, a única coisa que se pode fazer é aguardar.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Irá haver uma descida gradual das temperaturas ao longo da semana a partir de amanhã.



A partir de amanhã?!...não é isso que dizem os modelos...


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> A partir de amanhã?!...não é isso que dizem os modelos...



Aqui para a região litoral, em especial a zona de Lisboa, muito "fustigada" hoje, deverá sim descer um pouco, mas também é verdade que muita parte do interior se vai manter a escaldar, e provavelmente algumas das zonas que não foram muito quentes hoje poderão aquecer mais nos próximos dias, é o que me parece!


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

O dia mais extremo deverá ter sido hoje, e amanhã já estaremos a baixar ligeiramente, isto em termos gerais/nacionais, no que se refere ao pico da entrada de ar quente saariano.
Mas em termos locais, pode perfeitamente acontecer que amanhã nalgumas zonas até esteja mais quente do que esteve hoje.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 23:30)

E amanhã, em muitos locais começarão o dia com temperaturas muito mais elevadas do que hoje. Aqui na Lousã, por exemplo.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

Trovoadapower disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer quando é que a instabilidade vem ?



Até há uns dias atrás, amanhã, terça-feira parecia ter boas condições no GFS, agora já não tem. Mas na 4ªfeira parecem boas.


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Jul 2010 às 23:44)

segundo os modelos que tenho visto é de prever que nos próximos dias, no geral, as temperaturas desçam, mas por exemplo, em locais como no interior norte, é até possível que subam.

apesar de não perceber muito "da coisa" no capítulo técnico, com a experiência que tenho a nível das observações, tenho reparado que, a quando destas entradas de ar quente em Portugal continental, a zona inicialmente mais afectada é normalmente o Sul e depois em dias posteriores, já numa fase em que a massa de ar quente começa a ser varrida, é o interior norte que assume maior protagonismo, nomeadamente estações como a de Mirandela!

é uma pena que neste momento a estação de Mirandela não esteja a reportar qualquer valor


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jul 2010 às 23:53)

Já viram o grafico da Amareleja? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fog (6 Jul 2010 às 07:58)

A exuberância espanhola, seguramente acompanhada a castanholas e pandeireta, coloca hoje boa parte da Andaluzia e Extremadura em aviso laranja. Por cá, à excepção de Braga, alerta amarelo.

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=ES

Das duas, uma:
1. Ou o calor chega à fronteira e, amedrontado, pára;
2. Ou tudo isto releva do triste fado de díspares avaliações e interpretações dos serviços meteorológicos.
Em que ficamos?


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2010 às 10:16)

fog disse:


> A exuberância espanhola, seguramente acompanhada a castanholas e pandeireta, coloca hoje boa parte da Andaluzia e Extremadura em aviso laranja. Por cá, à excepção de Braga, alerta amarelo.
> 
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=ES
> 
> ...



OS valores são superiores nas províncias espanholas referidas.
Quanto aos avisos meteorológicos do IM os critérios são claros:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 11:15)

Para o modelo ALADIN do IM já espera uma descida da temperatura, em especial na região de Lisboa e Península de Setúbal que ontem ultrapassaram os 40ºC.

Ainda assim são esperadas temperaturas dessa ordem na região do interior centro.

Para amanhã a região mais quente deverá ser Trás-os-Montes.
O ALADIN espera que a região de Mirandela e região do Douro a este do Pinhão supere os 40ºC.
A ver se a estação de Mirandela emite dados amanhã.






Amanhã parece um bom dia para quem quiser medir temperaturas extremas no vale do Douro, Foz Côa, Foz do Sabor, etc.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jul 2010 às 11:58)

tiaguh7 disse:


> segundo os modelos que tenho visto é de prever que nos próximos dias, no geral, as temperaturas desçam, mas por exemplo, em locais como no interior norte, é até possível que subam.
> 
> apesar de não perceber muito "da coisa" no capítulo técnico, com a experiência que tenho a nível das observações, tenho reparado que, a quando destas entradas de ar quente em Portugal continental, a zona inicialmente mais afectada é normalmente o Sul e depois em dias posteriores, já numa fase em que a massa de ar quente começa a ser varrida, é o interior norte que assume maior protagonismo, nomeadamente estações como a de Mirandela!
> 
> *é uma pena que neste momento a estação de Mirandela não esteja a reportar qualquer valor*






AnDré disse:


> "...
> 
> A ver se a estação de Mirandela emite dados ...
> 
> ... "






Caça com o "gato"  

http://meteo.aeroclubemirandela.pt/



Já agora, a TempMax de ontem no Aeródromo foi de 41,7ºC
.


----------



## fog (6 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

vitamos disse:


> OS valores são superiores nas províncias espanholas referidas.
> Quanto aos avisos meteorológicos do IM os critérios são claros:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Com toda a cordialidade, não são os critérios que discuto, os que se encontram no site do IM são claros e inequívocos (apesar de não se encontrar a fundamentação teórica que conduz ao estabelecimento dos mesmos, mas isso...). O que questiono são as leituras dos dados que se fazem e que subsequentemente determinam esta ou aquela previsão. Dou-lhe um exemplo: a previsão do IM da temperatura máxima para Lisboa é, para o dia de hoje, de 37ºC. Sem querer ser bruxo, apostaria que a mesma se irá situar entre os 38 e os 40ºC, o que obviamente conduziria, então, a que o distrito de Lisboa, conforme os critérios publicados no site do IM, se encontrasse em alerta laranja. É um pormenor, de acordo, é lateral, eu sei, mas já agora dir-lhe-ei o seguinte: em matéria de previsões, para mim, com toda a subjectividade que esta minha apreciação comporta - não sou "oficial" do ofício - as dos serviços meteorológicos espanhóis são-me mais credíveis. Palpite meu? Seja!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

Kraliv disse:


> Caça com o "gato"
> 
> http://meteo.aeroclubemirandela.pt/
> 
> ...



Ainda no outro dia recorremos a essa estação por causa da precipitação de uma trovoada que ocorreu em Mirandela, e a EMA de lá estava off.
Acontece que no que diz respeito à temperatura, parece-me que os valores são um pouco inflacionados. Provavelmente devido a uma protecção deficiente do RS.






Naqueles dias em que a temperatura atingiu os 40ºC na estação do aerodromo, a EMA de Mirandela registou máximas em torno dos 38ºC.
Claro que isso pode dever-se à localização. No entanto o aerodromo está localizado a 400m de altitude, ao passo que a cidade de Mirandela está num vale a cerca de 230m, e a EMA a uns 260m.


----------



## Aspvl (6 Jul 2010 às 13:01)

Espero que continue assim...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 13:06)

Mirandela deve ter rondado os 39ºC. O Pinhão seguramente passou os 40ºC, provavelmente entre 41-42.


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2010 às 13:57)

AnDré disse:


> Para o modelo ALADIN do IM já espera uma descida da temperatura, em especial na região de Lisboa e Península de Setúbal que ontem ultrapassaram os 40ºC.
> 
> Ainda assim são esperadas temperaturas dessa ordem na região do interior centro.
> 
> ...



Pois, vamos ver se alguém tem a coragem.
Alguns moram relativamento perto dessas regiões e seria engraçado ver alguém num vale do Douro ou a leste do Rosmaninhal, no Tejo. Se pensam que as temperaturas são semelhantes aos locais onde vivem, vão lá e vejam pelos próprios olhos o que é calor a sério.


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

Mirandela voltou neste momento a fornecer valores de temperatura, já não era sem tempo.

Agora vamos lá ver se amanha não falha!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 15:08)

A temperatura no Algarve vai continuar elevada e sem fim à vista das noites tropicais. No fim de semana, o Algarve pode ter temperaturas mais elevadas do que nos últimos dias, devido à rotação do vento para Noroeste. Por isso, muito calor e sem fim à vista.


----------



## GTi (6 Jul 2010 às 16:41)

O IM preve temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e depois mete aguaceiros em cima, até que ponto isto pode ser realista?

E que é feito da trovoada que vinha ai? lol


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 16:45)

GTi disse:


> O IM preve temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e depois mete aguaceiros em cima, até que ponto isto pode ser realista?
> 
> E que é feito da trovoada que vinha ai? lol



ao meu ver a temperatura pode chegar perfeitamente aos valores indicados, claro que na altura dos aguaceiros(caso aconteçam) a temperatura desce abruptamente e depois quando os aguaceiros passam, a temperatura volta a subir.

toda a gente sabe que em dias de trovoada a temperatura é muito irregular


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 17:37)

GTi disse:


> O IM preve temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e depois mete aguaceiros em cima, até que ponto isto pode ser realista?
> 
> E que é feito da trovoada que vinha ai? lol



pelo que vi na meteorologia aqui do pc (que nao tenho a certeza se é fiável) prevê trovoada ao final do dia de amanha aqui pa estas zonas da margem sul, o que me agradou bastante... mas o IM anda a prever trovoada desde o fim de semana passado e está sempre a adiar para o dia a seguir...já pa nao falar que a previsao descritiva nao é muito parecida ha previsao significativa.

quanto à tua interrogação, penso que seja normal haver trovoada e aguaceiros com temperaturas elevadas...até porque em zonas do norte de África que segundo o IM ultrapassam os 40ºC e prevêem trovoadas...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

A ocorrência de trovoada no litoral oeste é algo pouco comum, só ocorre aliada a uma depressão em superfície e/ou em altitude. Aliado a isto tudo, ainda se encontra o vento de NW a famosa nortada, que não permite que as trovoadas cheguem ao litoral, essencialmente as que se formam no interior.

Para amanhã o cenário, tal como todos os outros, terá que se esperar pra ver, as trovoadas funcionam um pouco como o totoloto


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 19:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> A ocorrência de trovoada no litoral oeste é algo pouco comum, só ocorre aliada a uma depressão em superfície e/ou em altitude. Aliado a isto tudo, ainda se encontra o vento de NW a famosa nortada, que não permite que as trovoadas cheguem ao litoral, essencialmente as que se formam no interior.
> 
> Para amanhã o cenário, tal como todos os outros, terá que se esperar pra ver, as trovoadas funcionam um pouco como o totoloto



já me deixaste triste  lol
mas mesmo assim vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## cardu (6 Jul 2010 às 20:34)

vi na tvi que lisboa, santarém estão em alerta vermelho..... mas alerta do quê????? No IM está alerta amarelo

tvi é só notícias falsas.... parece o jornal extinto 24 horas


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> A ocorrência de trovoada no litoral oeste é algo pouco comum, só ocorre aliada a uma depressão em superfície e/ou em altitude. Aliado a isto tudo, ainda se encontra o vento de NW a famosa nortada, que não permite que as trovoadas cheguem ao litoral, essencialmente as que se formam no interior.
> 
> Para amanhã o cenário, tal como todos os outros, terá que se esperar pra ver, as trovoadas funcionam um pouco como o totoloto



amanha teremos temperaturas perto dos 40 graus em lisboa como indica no IM!?quer dizer que a maxima vai subir amanha em lisboa certo?


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 20:37)

cardu disse:


> vi na tvi que lisboa, santarém estão em alerta vermelho..... mas alerta do quê????? No IM está alerta amarelo
> 
> tvi é só notícias falsas.... parece o jornal extinto 24 horas



talvez seja o risco de incendio


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 20:39)

bem parece que a instabilidade vem aí


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jul 2010 às 20:39)

joao henriques disse:


> talvez seja o risco de incendio



Nem uma coisa nem outra.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco_incendio/index.html?page=fwi_d1.xml

*EDIT 20:43* ------------------------------------------------------------------------

O que a TVI referiu do Alerta Vermelho, era o plano de contingência da Direcção geral de Saúde, que pode ser consultado aqui:

http://www.dgs.pt/default.aspx?cn=6375AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Lisboa está a vermelho, o que significa que se deve ter cuidado com o calor: "Temperaturas muito elevadas podem trazer graves problemas para a saúde. Redobre os cuidados."

Descobrimos assim o imbróglio


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

joao henriques disse:


> amanha teremos temperaturas perto dos 40 graus em lisboa como indica no IM!?quer dizer que a maxima vai subir amanha em lisboa certo?



Não, amanhã a máxima será mais baixa, tal como já foi hoje, cerca de 33ºC/34ºC.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 20:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, amanhã a máxima será mais baixa, tal como já foi hoje, cerca de 34ºC/35ºC.



entao o IM esta enganado a prever 39 para lisboa?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 20:50)

joao henriques disse:


> entao o IM esta enganado a prever 39 para lisboa?



Vamos aguardar pelas novas actualizações, devem descer um pouco a máxima.

O IM nem está a prever 39ºC mas sim 37ºC de máxima.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jul 2010 às 20:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos aguardar pelas novas actualizações, devem descer um pouco a máxima.
> 
> O IM nem está a prever 39ºC mas sim 37ºC de máxima.



Mário, atenção, 37º era hoje. Amanha está no site a previsão de 39º


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 20:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mário, atenção, 37º era hoje. Amanha está no site a previsão de 39º



Sim, tens razão  então assim sendo, ainda mais razão tenho, 39ºC é demasiado para amanhã.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 21:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos aguardar pelas novas actualizações, devem descer um pouco a máxima.
> 
> O IM nem está a prever 39ºC mas sim 37ºC de máxima.



negativo amigo!!!!!!!!!39 bem redondos para lisboa para quem quizer ver!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 21:06)

joao henriques disse:


> negativo amigo!!!!!!!!!39 bem redondos para lisboa para quem quizer ver!!!!!!!!



Sim, mas é demasiado, na próxima actualização de certeza que desce.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 21:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, tens razão  então assim sendo, ainda mais razão tenho, 39ºC é demasiado para amanhã.



sinceramente nao percebo onde tens rasâo!se o IM desde ontem e continuando hoje preve 39GRAUS para lisboa amanha!!ok e uma convicçâo tua vamos respeitar


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 21:16)

joao henriques disse:


> sinceramente nao percebo onde tens rasâo!se o IM desde ontem e continuando hoje preve 39GRAUS para lisboa amanha!!ok e uma convicçâo tua vamos respeitar



não é apenas uma convicção dele, os modelos "dizem" que não vai estar tanto calor


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Os 39º para Lisboa é certamente um lapso por parte do INM. Deverá ser semelhante à referida para Setúbal.


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2010 às 21:24)

Lousano disse:


> Os 39º para Lisboa é certamente um lapso por parte do INM. Deverá ser semelhante à referida para Setúbal.



Sim, provavelmente lapso, tanta excitação por tão pouco.


----------



## manchester (6 Jul 2010 às 21:33)

Mas diga-se que é um tão pouco bem quentinho


----------



## cardu (6 Jul 2010 às 21:56)

cá para mim os modelos estão desactualizados....

"Com pequenas subidas e descidas, o calor promete permanecer sobre Portugal continental até sábado. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), as temperaturas voltarão a subir amanhã, com previsão de 40 graus Celsius em Évora, 39 graus em Lisboa e Beja, e 38 em Setúbal, Santarém e Castelo Branco. Quase todo o país, excepto algumas zonas do litoral, estará com os termómetros acima dos 30 graus. Em Portalegre, a noite será quente como se fosse dia: a temperatura mínima, durante a próxima madrugada, não deverá descer abaixo dos 29 graus.

Amanhã e sobretudo quinta-feira poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas. As temperaturas, quinta-feira, baixarão ligeiramente, mas ainda assim irão manter-se acima dos 30 graus em grande parte do país. Para sexta-feira, prevê-se uma descida das temperaturas mínimas, mas o calor durante o dia permanece até sábado, devendo ceder apenas domingo.

Se a previsão se mantiver, possivelmente esta semana será classificada tecnicamente como uma onda de calor em vários pontos do país."


e segundo o gfs o calor continua depois do fim de semana...... não tão intenso mas com temperaturas acima dos 30 graus em quase todo o país!!!!


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 22:07)

cardu disse:


> cá para mim os modelos estão desactualizados....
> 
> "Com pequenas subidas e descidas, o calor promete permanecer sobre Portugal continental até sábado. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), as temperaturas voltarão a subir amanhã, com previsão de 40 graus Celsius em Évora, 39 graus em Lisboa e Beja, e 38 em Setúbal, Santarém e Castelo Branco. Quase todo o país, excepto algumas zonas do litoral, estará com os termómetros acima dos 30 graus. Em Portalegre, a noite será quente como se fosse dia: a temperatura mínima, durante a próxima madrugada, não deverá descer abaixo dos 29 graus.
> 
> ...



concordo plenamente!


----------



## 1337 (6 Jul 2010 às 22:12)

cardu disse:


> cá para mim os modelos estão desactualizados....
> 
> "Com pequenas subidas e descidas, o calor promete permanecer sobre Portugal continental até sábado. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), as temperaturas voltarão a subir amanhã, com previsão de 40 graus Celsius em Évora, 39 graus em Lisboa e Beja, e 38 em Setúbal, Santarém e Castelo Branco. Quase todo o país, excepto algumas zonas do litoral, estará com os termómetros acima dos 30 graus. Em Portalegre, a noite será quente como se fosse dia: a temperatura mínima, durante a próxima madrugada, não deverá descer abaixo dos 29 graus.
> 
> ...



então porque no IM tem isto?: A partir de sexta-feira, a acção de uma depressão centrada junto à costa de Marrocos vai estender-se para norte até ao território do Continente, o que originará uma diminuição bastante significativa dos valores da temperatura.


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2010 às 22:31)

1337 disse:


> então porque no IM tem isto?: A partir de sexta-feira, a acção de uma depressão centrada junto à costa de Marrocos vai estender-se para norte até ao território do Continente, o que originará uma diminuição bastante significativa dos valores da temperatura.



Estranho, porque essa depressão vai fazer tangente à costa litoral portuguesa já amanhã e será absorvida na quinta feira. Até já está a afectar o Algarve neste momento.


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2010 às 22:35)

As saídas de alguns modelos para a T2, comparando hoje e amanhã. Mas no ECM e ALD já são saídas com quase 24 horas.
*
ECM*








*ALD*








*WRF*


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2010 às 22:36)

Estava a pensar num detalhe:

Estas nuvens até poderão deixar algum acumulado muito localmente, mas pelos relatos, na maior parte dos sítios, pouco mais que umas pingas dão, além da animação na trovoada. São basicamente um bocado secas estas trovoadas, e no final, se calhar pouco ou 0 vão acumular em muito sítio.
Portanto no final, se calhar os modelos vão estar certos, pois eles estão lá a ver as nuvens, e a ver que não há chuva a chegar cá abaixo. Não temos é output de trovoadas nos modelos.

E como elas estão a ocorrer, estamos a dizer que eles estão mal, mas não, até estão bem! O GFS tinha esta cobertura de nuvens médias/altas bem prevista, e baixas 0, e é a verdade aparentemente!
Esperemos é que claro, apareçam pelo meio alguns Cb's dignos, mas está difícil!


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2010 às 01:00)

Não querendo ser inoportuno, isto sugere-me que o dia de amanha terá alguma instabilidade...


----------



## fog (7 Jul 2010 às 07:52)

vale a pena espreitar:

http://www.estofex.org/



___________________

"Ciência certa, saber absoluto"
Anónimo, séc. XX


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 09:22)

joao henriques disse:


> sinceramente nao percebo onde tens rasâo!se o IM desde ontem e continuando hoje preve 39GRAUS para lisboa amanha!!ok e uma convicçâo tua vamos respeitar



E cá está, se ontem pra Lisboa previam 39ºC de máxima para hoje, hoje a previsão é de:


----------



## fog (7 Jul 2010 às 09:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> E cá está, se ontem pra Lisboa previam 39ºC de máxima para hoje, hoje a previsão é de:




Mais fiável o lançamento de búzios ou análise de vísceras de galinha do que as adivinhações (previsões) do nosso IM!


______________
"Ciência certa, saber absoluto"
Anónimo, séc. XX


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 09:42)

A ULL (Upper Level Low) que condiciona o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental está agora centrada entre a Madeira e o Algarve. Pelas imagens de satélite parece que se encontra em deslocamento lento para noroeste e será posteriormente absorvida pela corrente de oeste.
Entretanto, contando com a rotação contrário dos ponteiros do relógio e o grande aquecimento diurno da superfície terrestre, prevejo uma tendência para actividade convectiva em Portugal Continental, *sobretudo nas áreas montanhosas do interior das regiões do norte e centro*, onde o relevo acidentado melhor favorecerá o aquecimento das camadas inferiores da troposfera e o desencadeamento de movimentos ascendentes de colunas de ar.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2010 às 10:02)

fog disse:


> Mais fiável o lançamento de búzios ou análise de vísceras de galinha do que as adivinhações (previsões) do nosso IM!
> 
> 
> ______________
> ...



Criticas assim, sem fundamento, valem o que valem... Sobretudo quando tu próprio ontem afirmaste isto:



fog disse:


> Com toda a cordialidade, não são os critérios que discuto, os que se encontram no site do IM são claros e inequívocos (apesar de não se encontrar a fundamentação teórica que conduz ao estabelecimento dos mesmos, mas isso...). O que questiono são as leituras dos dados que se fazem e que subsequentemente determinam esta ou aquela previsão. Dou-lhe um exemplo: a previsão do IM da temperatura máxima para Lisboa é, para o dia de hoje, de 37ºC. *Sem querer ser bruxo, apostaria que a mesma se irá situar entre os 38 e os 40ºC, o que obviamente conduziria, então, a que o distrito de Lisboa, conforme os critérios publicados no site do IM, se encontrasse em alerta laranja.* É um pormenor, de acordo, é lateral, eu sei, mas já agora dir-lhe-ei o seguinte: em matéria de previsões, para mim, com toda a subjectividade que esta minha apreciação comporta - não sou "oficial" do ofício - as dos serviços meteorológicos espanhóis são-me mais credíveis. Palpite meu? Seja!



Ainda tou à espera desses 38ºC de ontem que iam acontecer... E que seriam suficientes para o tal aviso Laranja...

Criticar o IM é algo que pode ser feito... Agora críticas sem fundamento, com o mero intuito de criticar... já nao se percebem.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 10:08)

Bem apanhado Vitamos. Palavras para quê...


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2010 às 10:28)

Eu sinceramente achei muito estranho os 39º previstos para hoje claro, mas até desconfio que tenha sido um erro ao colocar o valor no site, não acham possível? Acho estranho que fosse um erro tão grosseiro..
E concordo claro com o Vitamos, há membros que gostam de ter entradas "pomposas" aqui armados em sabichões! 

Infelizmente os modelos tinham razão ao apontar chuva ao largo de Lisboa, demasiado a W sobre o mar, e lá anda aquela enorme massa de nuvens com descargas, a fazer-nos desesperar!


E se continuarem bem, eu cá se fosse ao pessoal do Norte, até ao litoral, incluindo Porto, tinha boas esperanças para hoje ao fim do dia, ou próxima madrugada!

Aqui por Lisboa ou é esta tarde/noite, ou pronto, já era, que amanhã roda tudo para W, e pronto.. Bye bye..
Infelizmente as esperanças que tinha para esta madrugada foram com os modelos.. Para o mar..


----------



## fog (7 Jul 2010 às 10:55)

vitamos disse:


> Criticas assim, sem fundamento, valem o que valem... Sobretudo quando tu próprio ontem afirmaste isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E chegámos aos 37ºC previstos pelo IM, chegámos? Ora bem... 
Com uma diferença substancial: eu posso dizer as alarvidades que muito bem entender que só me responsabilizam a mim. O mesmo não se passa com o IM, pago com os nossos impostos, e com a tremenda responsabilidade de produzir informação credível sobre matéria meteorológica (e não só). Hoje de manhã, antes das 7h00, o site do Instituto mantinha o alerta amarelo em todo o país. Contudo, no Meteoalarm, a informação já se encontrava actualizada, com a indicação do alerta amarelo só para os distritos do interior. Procurei imagens de radar no site do IM, só as tinha disponíveis para a 5h00 da manhã, o mesmo acontecendo às imagens de satélite. Pedir uma actualização do site mais rápida, com informação contemporânea e não de arquivo, será exigir muito? Quanto a previsões do IM: basta acompanhar a informação disponibilizada no site do IM para se aferir da "qualidade" da mesma. Se quiser programar um fim-de-semana, uma saída qualquer, obrigatoriamente tem de ir a outros sites para obter uma informação mais fina e fiável. E não devia ser assim. E o meu protesto, a minha irritação com o IM, tem por base exactamente isso. Em Inglaterra vou ao Met Office e tenho lá tudo. Ou ptraticamente tudo. É a diferença entre serviços de qualidade e o deixa-andar-não-te-rales do nosso funcionalismo, burocratizado, administrativo, e perfeitamente nas tintas para o cidadão que devia servir. Tenha paciência, não me conformo com a cultura laxista existente no IM. E o IM não está acima da crítica!
Enfim... prognósticos só no fim do jogo, né?


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 10:58)

fog disse:


> E chegámos aos 37ºC previstos pelo IM, chegámos? Ora bem...
> Com uma diferença substancial: eu posso dizer as alarvidades que muito bem entender que só me responsabilizam a mim. O mesmo não se passa com o IM, pago com os nossos impostos, e com a tremenda responsabilidade de produzir informação credível sobre matéria meteorológica (e não só). Hoje de manhã, antes das 7h00, o site do Instituto mantinha o alerta amarelo em todo o país. Contudo, no Meteoalarm, a informação já se encontrava actualizada, com a indicação do alerta amarelo só para os distritos do interior. Procurei imagens de radar no site do IM, só as tinha disponíveis para a 5h00 da manhã, o mesmo acontecendo às imagens de satélite. Pedir uma actualização do site mais rápida, com informação contemporânea e não de arquivo, será exigir muito? Quanto a previsões do IM: basta acompanhar a informação disponibilizada no site do IM para se aferir da "qualidade" da mesma. Se quiser programar um fim-de-semana, uma saída qualquer, obrigatoriamente tem de ir a outros sites para obter uma informação mais fina e fiável. E não devia ser assim. E o meu protesto, a minha irritação com o IM, tem por base exactamente isso. Em Inglaterra vou ao Met Office e tenho lá tudo. Ou ptraticamente tudo. É a diferença entre serviços de qualidade e o deixa-andar-não-te-rales do nosso funcionalismo, burocratizado, administrativo, e perfeitamente nas tintas para o cidadão que devia servir. Tenha paciência, não me conformo com a cultura laxista existente no IM. E o IM não está acima da crítica!
> Enfim... prognósticos só no fim do jogo, né?




Todos concordam contigo nalgumas coisas que referiste aí. Faz como nós, contacta o I.M. e mostra o teu desagrado. À conta das reclamações, algumas coisas têm melhorado.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2010 às 11:00)

fog disse:


> E chegámos aos 37ºC previstos pelo IM, chegámos? Ora bem...



Posso concordar com parte das críticas, mas como já foi dito, perde-se toda a razão quando se fazem críticas sem fundamento, convém ter o mínimo de coerência.. Ora aqui está:





Ups!!! Lisboa Gago Coutinho (referência para o IM).. 37º!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 11:03)

O valor oficial de máxima ontem em Gago Coutinho foi de 36,9ºC. 

"Por acaso" o IM acertou.


----------



## fog (7 Jul 2010 às 11:10)

HotSpot disse:


> O valor oficial de máxima ontem em Gago Coutinho foi de 36,9ºC.
> 
> "Por acaso" o IM acertou.



Ah, só por acaso (e faltou uma décima, rigor, rigor)... a 24h a previsão do IM, a tal dos 39ºC, repito e sublinho, a tal dos 39ºC e alerta amarelo em Lisboa, está-se a ver. Palavras para quê?


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 11:13)

fog disse:


> Ah, só por acaso (e faltou uma décima, rigor, rigor)... a 24h a previsão do IM, a tal dos 39ºC, repito e sublinho, a tal dos 39ºC e alerta amarelo em Lisboa, está-se a ver. Palavras para quê?



Tens razão mas o assunto fica por aqui. Reclama com o I.M.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp


----------



## cardu (7 Jul 2010 às 11:14)

as trovoadas vão chegar ao ribatejo esta tarde não é???


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 11:17)

cardu disse:


> as trovoadas vão chegar ao ribatejo esta tarde não é???



Só a Maya ou o Prof. Karamba devem saber. Logo ao fim da tarde é fazer nowcasting. Há a possibilidade....mais para norte e para o interior.


----------



## fog (7 Jul 2010 às 11:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens razão mas o assunto fica por aqui. Reclama com o I.M.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp




Assunto encerrado, o reclamar com o IM não obsta que expresse aqui a minha indignação!


----------



## David sf (7 Jul 2010 às 12:04)

Dia interessante para se testar as duas runs do GFS, operacional e paralela. A primeira não dá chuva em Lisboa, passa tudo ao largo, a segunda mete uma mancha em terra, no litoral da Figueira da Foz a Sagres.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jul 2010 às 20:40)

Falou-se da possibilidade de ocorrerem descargas electricas esta noite, madrugada e manhã. Como estão as previsões quanto a isso?














No site do IM, na area das cartas meteorologicas, prevêm precipitação para a madrugada (tanto o ECMWF como o Aladin).

Alguem entendido dá o seu parecer?


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

por volta das 7 da manha passaram aqui umas nuvens muito interessantes e escuras vindas de sul, pareciam que me vinha trazer uma prenda..mas passaram sem dizer nada..nem um pingo.. nem um relâmpago... -.-' tou mesmo triste xD


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 00:31)

Bem, hoje à tarde sucedeu o que mais se temia, atmosfera demasiado seca  junto da superfície e com inversões impossíveis de romper, mesmo com a ajuda de forçamento vertical da cutoff. Um cenário expectável nos últimos dias, mas depois de termos visto o que sucedeu no Algarve, esperava-se que assim não fosse. Vamos ver como evoluirá esta madrugada e dia de amanhã.

Fica para memória futura esta imagem de uma cutoff envolta em ar seco e poeira


----------



## nelsonfadigas (8 Jul 2010 às 10:32)

David sf disse:


> Dia interessante para se testar as duas runs do GFS, operacional e paralela. A primeira não dá chuva em Lisboa, passa tudo ao largo, a segunda mete uma mancha em terra, no litoral da Figueira da Foz a Sagres.



Muito bom dia, pessoal!!!
Quero apenas dizer que confirmo uma mancha em terra, no litoral da Figueira da Foz mas que não deu em nada!!!


----------



## franco (8 Jul 2010 às 10:48)

Viva!!

Alguém confirma a previsão do I.M., para a temperatura da agua no Algarve??

*25ºC* !!!!!


----------



## frederico (8 Jul 2010 às 11:15)

franco disse:


> Viva!!
> 
> Alguém confirma a previsão do I.M., para a temperatura da agua no Algarve??
> 
> *25ºC* !!!!!



Esse valor diz apenas respeito à previsão para a bóia que está em frente a Faro. No sotavento a temperatura é 1 a 2ºC mais alta, no barlavento pode ser até 7 ou 8ºC mais baixa na costa vicentina, ou 4 ou 5ºC mais baixa na zona de Lagos.

Neste momento a bóia marca 24.4ºC, salientar que de manhã a água costuma estar 1ºC mais fria que à tarde. Em Monte Gordo a água deve estar perto do 27ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Jul 2010 às 17:39)

Acham que ainda há hipóteses de haverem trovoadas para a zona de Leiria??


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

Aspvl disse:


> Acham que ainda há hipóteses de haverem trovoadas para a zona de Leiria??



Aspvl, a ver pela imagem de satelite não...

Vai fazendo nowcast

www.sat24.com/sp - imagem de satelite - Portugal e Espanha
http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html - Mapa de descargas em tempo real


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

ThaZouk disse:


> No site do IM, na area das cartas meteorologicas, prevêm precipitação para a madrugada (tanto o ECMWF como o Aladin).
> 
> Alguem entendido dá o seu parecer?



Estive ainda agora a observar ambos os modelos e nenhum deles prevê precipitação para esta madrugada....


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 19:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estive ainda agora a observar ambos os modelos e nenhum deles prevê precipitação para esta madrugada....



Caro MarioCabral, o meu comentário e respectivo pedido de esclarecimento foi inserido ontem no forum, pelo que quando me referi a madrugada, era sim a madrugada de hoje e não a próxima.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2010 às 19:47)

ThaZouk disse:


> Caro MarioCabral, o meu comentário e respectivo pedido de esclarecimento foi inserido ontem no forum, pelo que quando me referi a madrugada, era sim a madrugada de hoje e não a próxima.



Tudo esclarecido, às vezes a ansiedade de querer aqui algum movimento faz-nos procurar aquilo que não existe

As minhas desculpas sinceras...


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 20:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tudo esclarecido, às vezes a ansiedade de querer aqui algum movimento faz-nos procurar aquilo que não existe
> 
> As minhas desculpas sinceras...



Entendo!  E não tens que pedir desculpas.  Grande abraço Mário


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2010 às 20:28)

ThaZouk disse:


> Entendo!  E não tens que pedir desculpas.  Grande abraço Mário



Abraço ThaZouk!


----------



## Aspvl (8 Jul 2010 às 22:40)

ThaZouk disse:


> Aspvl, a ver pela imagem de satelite não...
> 
> Vai fazendo nowcast
> 
> ...



Obrigado, pois pelos vistos nao vai haver nada...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

Tive agora a fazer uma revisão dos modelos mais usados para tentar destacar alguns acontecimentos futuros no norte do país...

- Segundo o ALADIN, o dia de amanha poderá trazer alguma precipitação a partir do meio da tarde, principalmente na zona da Peneda-Gerês e próximo de Vila Real... 







- Segundo o mesmo modelo, as temperatura serão mais baixas amanha, mas em alguns locais ultrapassarão os 30ºC, especialmente na região mais interior de Trás-os-Montes que se aproximará dos 36ºC







- Quase todos os outros modelos desprezam a possibilidade de chuva para amanha, com excepção do NOGAPS, que antevê a possibilidade de chuva para os mesmos locais que o ALADIN, embora mais disperso...







Avizinha-se mais um dia...pouco comunicativo...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jul 2010 às 10:02)

Se no sábado passado era aqui anunciado semana com tempo quente e posterior regresso à normalidade para o seu final , este sábado encontrámo-nos precisamente na situação inversa.Ou seja : a semana que aí vem terá alguma "normalidade" , para depois regressar o tempo quente já no seu final .
Claro que,  a  estas considerações gerais teremos que adicionar sempre as
especificidades do Baixo Alentejo interior e do Sotavento Algarvio,
que inúmeras vezes surgem em contra-ciclo no que diz respeito a temperaturas .
Semana tranquila em prespectiva, até com precipitações morrinhentas a noroeste;
Interiores norte , centro e sul  calmos, sem convulsões nem grandes calores, litoral Oeste fraquinho, fraquinho e venha de lá o próximo fim de semana
porque se em  Roma sê romano, no Verão que haja Verão , muito Verão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2010 às 13:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se no sábado passado era aqui anunciado semana com tempo quente e posterior regresso à normalidade para o seu final , este sábado encontrámo-nos precisamente na situação inversa.Ou seja : a semana que aí vem terá alguma "normalidade" , para depois regressar o tempo quente já no seu final .
> Claro que,  a  estas considerações gerais teremos que adicionar sempre as
> especificidades do Baixo Alentejo interior e do Sotavento Algarvio,
> que inúmeras vezes surgem em contra-ciclo no que diz respeito a temperaturas .
> ...



Ora bem visto, caro Nimboestrato, quando muitos apregoam uma descida de temperatura quem vive no Sotavento Algarvio diz-se descida onde? Onde está ela, ainda hoje às 2 h da manhã tinha 29ºC. Se para uns o vento de Norte fresca para nós o vento de Norte aquece.Será uma semana quente pelo menos, por terras algarvias, sempre a rondarem os 30ºC de máxima, as noites tropicais podem acabar na 3ªfeira, mas andarão sempre com o cheirinho de ser tropical ou não.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

Será que desta vez é para valer a chuva?Alguns dos modelos apontam para a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, mesmo que fraca nesta madrugada...Bem que podia..é que a minha estação está com sede...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2010 às 15:36)

ai,ai, se este cenário vier a acontecer:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Jul 2010 às 12:17)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> ai,ai, se este cenário vier a acontecer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual a probabilidade de esse cenario vir a acontecer?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Como ainda falta muito tempo, e hoje já não metem tanto calor, a probabilidade é muito pouca.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jul 2010 às 14:29)

Sem muito para dizer, noites mais frescas e dias quentes parecem querer manter-se mais algum tempo...

É só de salientar que Europa hoje está explosiva...

Que rico mapa 







Á muito que não vejo um 3 daqueles em cima de nós (Portugal)


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jul 2010 às 03:47)

Confirmou-se a semana insípida,sensaborona, descolorida
no que toca a emoções meteorológicas.
Os  “interiores”, foram poupados aos calores e às erupções .
Confirmaram-se algumas precipitações morrinhentas , no sítio do costume.
Nestas jornadas pachorrentas confirmou-se também 
o contra-ciclo em alguns dias ,  nas temperaturas do sotavento algarvio.
Confirmar-se-á    a subida da temperatura para o fim de semana.
Já não se confirma é a durabilidade desse episódio de  calor 
que em tempos,  terá sido equacionado pelos modelos.
O ( algum ) calor  não virá , ao que parece , para ficar. 
Terá que esperar. Mais uns dias .Concerteza que  acabará por chegar.
E que Diabo ! … ainda bem que  assim é. 
Isto  de  vermos cada vez mais longe com tal  credibilidade, 
afugenta o  “Fascínio da Surpresa Logo Ali Adiante”.
 Se não fosse  O Conhecimento a causa  ,
não perdoaria quem  assim nos enfrenta.

Surpresas?
-pois, pois...Tantas que  por aqui, com todo o Conhecimento  foram 
e serão equacionadas , relatadas,tantas que foram e serão Acontecimento.


----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2010 às 12:28)

Boas
Após o fim desta "insipida" semana teremos então um fim de semana mais interessante, com as temperaturas em subida e o retorno do AA com a circulação de NE, N no litoral.
Durante a próxima semana teremos outro cavado, que poderá trazer alguma convecção na 2f-3f, mas que se revelará como uma fonte transbordante de tédio meteorologico durante o resto da semana....
Após estes proximos 8-10 dias com alguma instabilidade na sinóptica em macro-escala, talvez, no fim de semana de 24-25jul, regresse alguma estabilidade e calor, mais sustentados, á medida que a crista em altura se restitui no atlantico E/NE ligando-se á dorsal africana ( que se vai mantendo pujante)..

Fala-se no MetOffice que agosto e setembro talvez tragam um padrão de verão ainda mais intenso...veremos


----------



## 1337 (15 Jul 2010 às 21:44)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> Após o fim desta "insipida" semana teremos então um fim de semana mais interessante, com as temperaturas em subida e o retorno do AA com a circulação de NE, N no litoral.
> Durante a próxima semana teremos outro cavado, que poderá trazer alguma convecção na 2f-3f, mas que se revelará como uma fonte transbordante de tédio meteorologico durante o resto da semana....
> Após estes proximos 8-10 dias com alguma instabilidade na sinóptica em macro-escala, talvez, no fim de semana de 24-25jul, regresse alguma estabilidade e calor, mais sustentados, á medida que a crista em altura se restitui no atlantico E/NE ligando-se á dorsal africana ( que se vai mantendo pujante)..
> ...



sabe-me dizer se terça feira para o litoral norte vem alguma coisa?
é que no IM aponta para qualquer coisinha...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

1337 disse:


> sabe-me dizer se terça feira para o litoral norte vem alguma coisa?
> é que no IM aponta para qualquer coisinha...



Ainda falta algum tempo, mas ao que parece, parecem ser só nuvens.


----------



## 1337 (15 Jul 2010 às 22:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo, mas ao que parece, parecem ser só nuvens.



humm..é provavel que sim
mas pode ser que venha qualquer coisinha
veremos


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2010 às 12:32)

Tal como tem vindo a ser noticiado, este fim-de-semana espera-se uma considerável subida da temperatura máxima...senão vejamos...







*Para hoje as máxima aqui no litoral norte rondavam os 22 e os 24ºC, o que não se distancia muito da realidade...actuais 23,4ºC!*






*Para Sábado nota-se uma pequena subida da temperatura,cerca de 2ºC...*






*Para Domingo espera-se uma subida quase igual à do dia anterior...no litoral norte ainda com temperaturas entre os 26ºC e os 28ºC...lá mais para o interior...tudo acima dos 30º...*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

Gostaria de saber quais são s previsões para este fim-de-semana, na zona da Marinha Grande.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2010 às 21:27)

Falta ainda uma semana, mas é um facto tanto o GFS como o ECM indicam a última semana de Julho quente para com contornos tórridos, basta consultar os mapas para a temperatura a 2m no ECM que a partir do dia 24 vem o calor em força.

Previsão baseada no GFS:






Previsão do ECM:











Isto é uma mera tendência, mas já alguns dias vem mostrando que a partir do dia 23, 24 de Julho voltará a corrente de leste e muito calor.


----------



## meteo (16 Jul 2010 às 23:51)

Para quem vai de férias dia 25 no Litoral Oeste,o que pretende é calor e lestada...Vinha mesmo a calhar.E ainda para mais na zona de Sagres que com vento Norte o pessoal nem sabe a quantas voa. 

Até lá(isto de certeza) 7 dias de muita nortada no Litoral Oeste,e calor normal de Verão. Tirando Domingo,com vento fraco e bastante calor,mesmo no litoral Oeste!No interior,Domingo poderá ser bastante quente,nos 34-36 graus.

Nesta semana que ai vem quem quiser ir á praia, Domingo é o dia a aproveitar.


----------



## Rainy (17 Jul 2010 às 17:18)

Como vai ser o mês de Agosto?
Podera trazer alguma animação nem que seja para o final?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

Rainy disse:


> Como vai ser o mês de Agosto?
> Podera trazer alguma animação nem que seja para o final?



Só os Deuses ou Deus sabe


----------



## stormy (17 Jul 2010 às 21:50)

Boas
Após a restituição da crista em altura e do AA a NW, até 2f, teremos uma nova inversão do padrão em altura, com a aproximação de um cavado associado a uma baixa a N dos açores e em progressão para ESE/E.
São provaveis alguns eventos convectivos fracos ou moderados entre 2f e 4f, devido á presença de divergencia em altura, a que se seguirão uns dias muito desinteressantes..parecidos com os desta semana.

Para o fim de semana de 24 e 25, em principio teremos uma nova intrusão da dorsal em altura e a regeneração do AA, que ficará a N, entre os açores e a europa ocidental, com a baixa emn decadencia a deslocar-se para E/NE, se assim for esperam-se dias bastante quentes, embora não haja condições para a entrada directa de ar saariano devido ao fluxo de E.

Há ainda a hipotese de formação de uma ULL a W/WSW do continente,  fruto do isolamento do cavado em altura, nesse caso o fim de semana de 24 e 25jul seria brindado por alguma convecção, eventualmente tambem presente no litoral

No longo prazo permaneçe bastante irregularidade na circulçação em altura...Na minha opinião há que ir segindo o ECMWF e a paralela do GFS, pois são os modelos que teem tido mais crédito nos ultimos tempos..


----------



## Geiras (17 Jul 2010 às 22:20)

stormy disse:


> Na minha opinião há que ir segindo o ECMWF e a paralela do GFS, pois são os modelos que teem tido mais crédito nos ultimos tempos..



Boas

podes-me mandar o link para acompanhar esses modelos sff?

cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2010 às 22:47)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> podes-me mandar o link para acompanhar esses modelos sff?
> 
> cumps



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500


----------



## stormy (18 Jul 2010 às 16:05)

Os modelos voltam a modelar este cavado de um modo tipico, com este a evoluir para NE e dando uma nova opurtunidade para se instalar uma nova "vaga" de calor, devido ao bloqueio a N/NW, com a dorsal a influenciar de modo consistente o estado do tempo.
Se assim se mantiver, talvez tenhamos tambem condições favoraveis á anulação ou enfraquecimento das brisas de NW no litoral..

Pode ser que após dia 23/24 esta sinoptica estavel se mantenha por bastante tempo

Situação a acompanhar..


----------



## Stinger (19 Jul 2010 às 16:02)

Para já parece que vem ai uns dias muito quentes com humidades muito baixas , o freemeteo que é o site das maluquices até dao 45.7 para Santarem 

E de salientar a terça feira para gondomar de acordo com o meteo.pt max de 34 e minima de 26 , isto é que era uma tosta


----------



## Aspvl (19 Jul 2010 às 16:43)

Não sei se alguém já falou nisto mas o site do IM, fez algumas mudanças.


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 16:48)

Certos modelos sazonais e meteorologistas tanto britanicos como americanos preveem que agosto e setembro sejam quentes na europa ocidental...o que é facto é que a dorsal que se manteve imperturbavel na europa de leste talvez se desloque para W, já na ultima decada do mês...o GFS coloca uma dorsal a formar-se no atlantico, entre os açores e as ilhas britanicas/W europeu...com isto a europa de leste retomaria as temperaturas mais tipicas e a precipitação normal para a época enquanto por cá o verão atingiria o pico

Para o outono/inverno preve-se uma descida das temperaturas globais devido á niña/ PDO-, sendo que o inverno que se aproxima talvez seja tão ou mais fresco que o deste ano só que muito mais seco (), com o outono a revelar-se normal, começando quente ( talvez humido) e acabando fresco e seco 
Suponho que estas previsões se baseiam num forte padrão de NAO+ com o AA em força no atlantico arrasatando algum frio de E/NE para a PI, sendo que mais a leste o ar siberiano poderá ser muito mais notorio


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

Aspvl disse:


> Não sei se alguém já falou nisto mas o site do IM, fez algumas mudanças.



 IM alarga previsão a 10 dias a novas localidade


----------



## Costa (19 Jul 2010 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> já na ultima decada do mês...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jul 2010 às 17:48)

Costa disse:


>



Se a intenção do stormy fosse indicar os últimos dez dias do mês, então estará totalmente correcto:



> Uma década designa uma série de dez unidades. É também a designação de duas unidades de tempo correspondentes a períodos de dez dias ou de dez anos[1][2]. Neste último caso o termo mais apropriado (por não ser ambíguo) é decénio.



Fonte: Wikipédia   (apenas porque não encontrei outra)

Quanto ao que ao médio/longo prazo diz respeito a tendência referida parece estar mais ou menos a definir-se e, provavelmente, os últimos dias do mês avizinham-se quentes... A muito mais longo prazo, aí entram as previsões sazonais... as tais que prefiro ainda não referir


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

vitamos disse:


> Se a intenção do stormy fosse indicar os últimos dez dias do mês, então estará totalmente correcto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi, vitamos, foi...
A tendencia está-se a defenir, sim...a run do GFS/12z ( paralela e operacional) está fixe, com a dorsal a crescer logo a partir de dia 23/24.
Este cavado de 4f-5f é que vai ser muito forte, com a frente fria a introduzir muita fresquidão a norte e centro e com alguma chuva a norte de setubal-evora ou sines-beja.
Uma boa noticia é tambem o enfraquecimento da nortada, no litoral, e o facto de que a entrada de ar quente de E/ESE não vai trazer calor demasiado extremo ao interior ( por agora)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2010 às 09:34)

Mas que monotonia de tempo, não consigo ver chuva, mas uma coisa é boa, o calor já é menos.


----------



## Costa (20 Jul 2010 às 09:44)

vitamos disse:


> se a intenção do stormy fosse indicar os últimos dez dias do mês, então estará totalmente correcto:



 pois é


----------



## meteo (20 Jul 2010 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!



Já se consegue ter uma ideia de como será a próxima semana? Com Lestada ou novamente nortada? Parece-me que o GFS colocou nortada no litoral novamente para a próxima semana


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2010 às 14:58)

meteo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> 
> 
> Já se consegue ter uma ideia de como será a próxima semana? Com Lestada ou novamente nortada? Parece-me que o GFS colocou nortada no litoral novamente para a próxima semana



eu aposto na nortada.


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jul 2010 às 15:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> eu aposto na nortada.



Eu aposto no ECMWF, portanto, na corrente de E/NE (mesmo no litoral oeste). E assim espero .


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2010 às 15:46)

O vento GFS dos próximos 7 dias:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2010 às 17:48)

Vince disse:


> O vento GFS dos próximos 7 dias:



Ora ai está sempre a amiga nortada.


----------



## meteo (20 Jul 2010 às 18:05)

Não me parece que venha assim muita nortada!
Olhando para Sagres,campeã da nortada,temos isto:

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=32

Ou seja até Sexta um vendaval impressionante,sempre á volta dos 20 nós(quase 40km/hora de vento médio ) e a partir de Sábado o vento praticamente desaparece do mapa!O vento Leste a aguentar-se praticamente todo o dia,não permitindo grande aumento do vento. De realçar que o Windguru se baseia no GFS.


Gostei também de ver os 0,4 mm de precipitação na Segunda-Feira,longinquo  e dificil claramente,mas está lá a possibilidade


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2010 às 18:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ora ai está sempre a amiga nortada.



É o pão de nosso de cada dia, ainda ontem tive 71 km/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jul 2010 às 23:30)

O Verão já chegou há muito e já se fez sentir bem...agora mantêm-se os dias mais amenos aqui no litoral norte, mas parece que nos próximos dias voltará a aquecer mais um pouco...vejamos:

Hoje no litoral norte a temperatura manteve-se entre os 20ºC e os 22ºC de máxima (posso confirmar pelos valores da minha estação que foi a realidade de hoje)








Para amanha no litoral não se espera grandes alterações, embora o calor se aproxime mais das zonas do litoral, e na zona de Castelo Branco teremos temperaturas acima dos 30ºC







Para 6ª, no litoral norte já teremos locais onde a temperatura se aproximam dos 30ºC, aqui por volta dos 28ºC. Pelo nosso Portugal, Alto e Baixo Alentejo a marcarem os 32ºC...






P.S. - O ALADIN, embora seja para mim mais preciso em certas regiões do país, apenas prevê num curto espaço de tempo, mas as previsões vão no mesmo sentido...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jul 2010 às 01:49)

Foi-se afinando a orquestra.
Agora o  barítono ECM  tem já a concordância do tenor GFS.
E / ou  vice-versa.
Isto para não falar de todos os outros membros do colectivo,
que fazem parte deste projecto.
Está já tudo bem  ensaiado , bem preparado.

Minhas senhoras e meus senhores :
Pela  "Filarmónica do Tempo Luso "  vão ter a honra de escutar já a partir do
fim de semana que vem ,   "a Sinfonia do calor" ...
Ainda estarão por conhecer todos os contornos dos vários "Andamentos"
que acompanharão o evento...

.


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2010 às 08:19)

nimboestrato disse:


> .
> 
> Minhas senhoras e meus senhores :
> Pela  "Filarmónica do Tempo Luso "  vão ter a honra de escutar já a partir do
> ...



  Espero que pelo litoral norte essa sinfonia esteja desafinada e a brisa marítima conduza a orquestra...


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 12:11)

Para os que não gostam de nortada, parece que se avizinha um período de muitos dias sem ela, a partir do início da próxima semana.


----------



## GARFEL (22 Jul 2010 às 12:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi-se afinando a orquestra.
> Agora o  barítono ECM  tem já a concordância do tenor GFS.
> E / ou  vice-versa.
> Isto para não falar de todos os outros membros do colectivo,
> ...



desculpem o off-topic
mas.............
não seria bom abrir um espaço só para os tópicos deste ganda maluco
(sem ofensa)
nimboestrato já pensate compilar os teus posts e editar um livro


----------



## meteo (22 Jul 2010 às 12:50)

Vince disse:


> Para os que não gostam de nortada, parece que se avizinha um período de muitos dias sem ela, a partir do início da próxima semana.



Adoro a nortada para trabalhar ou estudar! A passar férias no litoral Oeste é que sabe bem se a senhora nortada (quase) sempre presente estiver longe,bem longe 
A juntar á falta de nortada vamos ter também calor,já a partir do fim-de-semana.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2010 às 13:58)

Ainda falta algum tempo para tantas certezas, estou céptico quanto ao calor e ausência de nortada mas vamos esperar


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 15:00)

Vince disse:


> Para os que não gostam de nortada, parece que se avizinha um período de muitos dias sem ela, a partir do início da próxima semana.









Cá esta bem presente o vento que se esta a fazer sentir...numa das rainhas do vento - Esposende...e a significante calmaria para a semana em relação à nortada...


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Jul 2010 às 15:50)

Vince disse:


> Para os que não gostam de nortada, parece que se avizinha um período de muitos dias sem ela, a partir do início da próxima semana.



 Desculpem a pergunta mas há alguém que goste da Nortada que tem estado? Acho que nem os praticantes de Kite Surf... 
 Desde 21 de Junho, a zona onde vivo teve 3 dias de Verão a sério. O resto tem sido uma desgraça, vendaval constante, nevoeiro quase todos os dias, praia nem vê-la...
 Posso estar equivocado mas há 25/30 anos atrás Sintra não era assim, havia Verão todos os anos. Isto pelo que me lembro da minha primeira juventude. Na minha juventude actual tem sido sempre desmoralizante. Já pensei em ir viver para o Algarve para fugir deste clima desagradável, mas isso não se faz assim sem mais nem menos.
 Para a semana virá calor, segundo se prevê. Não deve é chegar ás praias aqui da zona. Por vezes estão 34º em Sintra, e 15Km mais abaixo (Praia Grande, Maçãs), estão 25º e um nevoeiro fechado.
 O que vale é que dia 31 fujo daqui para fora...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2010 às 16:05)

Jota 21 disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas há alguém que goste da Nortada que tem estado? Acho que nem os praticantes de Kite Surf...
> Desde 21 de Junho, a zona onde vivo teve 3 dias de Verão a sério. O resto tem sido uma desgraça, vendaval constante, nevoeiro quase todos os dias, praia nem vê-la...
> Posso estar equivocado mas há 25/30 anos atrás Sintra não era assim, havia Verão todos os anos. Isto pelo que me lembro da minha primeira juventude. Na minha juventude actual tem sido sempre desmoralizante. Já pensei em ir viver para o Algarve para fugir deste clima desagradável, mas isso não se faz assim sem mais nem menos.



Antigamente era pior, agora por vezes sofre umas pausas, mas isso varia de ano para ano como é óbvio. Mas por exemplo em Julho de 2001 na estação meteorológica da Sintra/Granja o mês foi constituído por nortada valente. Muito poucos anos houve com fraca nortada. O mês de Julho é por norma o mês mais ventoso do Verão no litoral oeste.






Também tens 2002 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08532&ano=2002&mes=7&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2010 às 16:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Antigamente era pior, agora por vezes sofre umas pausas, mas isso varia de ano para ano como é óbvio.Também tens 2002



  Concordo contigo, Mário, em décadas passadas a nortada era o prato do dia, dias seguidos. Só que aparecia sobretudo à hora do almoço e para o fim da tarde abrandava.

  Actualmente, começa pela manhã e faz noitada.

  Tenho saudades dos nevoeiros mansos matinais, que se desfaziam a meio da manhã e davam cá uma côr à pele...


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 16:33)

Jota 21 disse:


> Posso estar equivocado mas há 25/30 anos atrás Sintra não era assim, havia Verão todos os anos. Isto pelo que me lembro da minha primeira juventude. Na minha juventude actual tem sido sempre desmoralizante.



Estás equivocado. Enquanto existir anticiclone dos Açores e Península Ibérica a aquecer, haverá nortada no verão, faz parte do código genético do nosso clima.
Repara, nos anos oitenta, em que não havia dinheiro para férias longe, ia Lisboa inteira para a Caparica sofrendo filas de horas na ponte porquê ? Podiam ir para o Guincho que tinha sempre menos gente, mas no Guincho muitas vezes nem se pode estar com tanta areia pelo ar. Há é períodos do Verão de uma ou outra semana em que pode não haver, e uns anos esses períodos podem ser mais frequentes, e noutros menos.


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Jul 2010 às 16:46)

Caros amigos, concordo com todos vós 
 No entanto, Mário Barros, quando falei em antigamente não era em 2001 mas sim em 1978, 1979 e por aí. 
 Revejo-me completamente no post do Veterano, era mesmo assim
 E, Vince, claro que concordo com o que escreveu. É assim o clima da zona e pronto... mas mesmo assim acho que tem vindo a mudar ao longo dos últimos (25-35) anos. Tenho 43 anos e embora nem sempre tenha estado atento à meteorologia lembro-me de Verões mais quentinhos...


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Jul 2010 às 16:55)

Mário Barros: só agora reparei na página do Facebook. Excelente! Já lá moro...
 Desculpem este off-topic.
 Afinal este tópico é Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2010
 Por mim assunto encerrado.
 Cumps


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 16:58)

Vince disse:


> Estás equivocado. Enquanto existir anticiclone dos Açores e Península Ibérica a aquecer, haverá nortada no verão, faz parte do código genético do nosso clima.
> Repara, nos anos oitenta, em que não havia dinheiro para férias longe, ia Lisboa inteira para a Caparica sofrendo filas de horas na ponte porquê ? Podiam ir para o Guincho que tinha sempre menos gente, mas no Guincho muitas vezes nem se pode estar com tanta areia pelo ar. Há é períodos do Verão de uma ou outra semana em que pode não haver, e uns anos esses períodos podem ser mais frequentes, e noutros menos.



Só posso concordar com o Vince...eu não, mas a minha mãe passou muitos anos de férias nos anos 60 e 70 em Sintra e sempre me falou das intensas nortadas diárias e os nevoeiros intensos que perduravam até meio do dia pelo menos...
Mas para a próxima semana, quem for dessas bandas pode estar certo que a nortada vai reduzir...


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

Os nevoeiros de que me recordo (saudosos anos 70!), apenas abrangiam uma estreita faixa costeira, eram muito baixos (o verdadeiro nevoeiro) e com um bocadinho de vento lá partiam eles...

  Nos dias de hoje, infiltram-se alguns quilómetros pelo litoral dentro e parecem mais nuvens baixas.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 17:28)

Se havia dúvidas do nevoeiro quase sempre presente..aqui está a prova daquilo que ainda se mantém nos dias de hoje...


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 23:25)

Com a migração das altas pressões para as ilhas britânicas, a nortada (que esteve especialmente chata por aqui hoje) diminuirá por muitos dias, e isso está a ser modelado por ambos os modelos de referência no médio/longo prazo, esperam-se uns dias quentes de Verão na transição do mês, que não sendo felizmente dias de calor extremo parecem estáveis, durando mais dias, pois nas últimas semanas temos oscilado entre cavados fracos mas refrescantes e uma entrada bastante quente pelo meio.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

Vince disse:


> Com a migração das altas pressões para as ilhas britânicas, a nortada (que esteve especialmente chata por aqui hoje) diminuirá por muitos dias



Será que podemos garantir, com certeza absoluta, que não ocorrerão nortadas pela tarde, no litoral oeste de portugal continental?

Se realmente acontecerem os dias quentes que os modelos predizem, provavelmente o calor concentrado no interior da peninsula poderá induzir uma baixa térmica relativa, caso o gradiente de pressão na península seja baixo "pântano anticiclonico" e nem é obrigatório que haja frio em altura, com o aquecimento à superfície o gradiente vertical de temperatura é mais que suficiente para gerar a baixa, gerando por consequência nortada ao fim da tarde na costa oeste portuguesa. É a minha opinião, com a subida das temperaturas no interior aliada a um pântano anticiclonico, de pouco valerá a posição longínqua do seu centro nas ilhas britânicas! Ok, os dias até começarão com fluxo de leste, mas depois ao longo da tarde o vento irá rodar para nordeste no litoral.

Fica a observação, depois constataremos o que vai acontecer com a nortada..


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

Não é não haver nortadas,o Vince disse que diminuirá a nortada apenas..
E isso está certo.Olhando para a nortada hoje e ontem,e comparando á previsão da nortada da próxima semana,a nortada será uma brincadeira 
Não é claro que quem vá a tarde á praia não apanhe algum vento,mas desagradável não será com certeza. Pelo menos na maioria dos dias.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 00:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Será que podemos garantir, com certeza absoluta, que não ocorrerão nortadas pela tarde, no litoral oeste de portugal continental?



Eu não disse isso. Que não ocorrerão, disse que diminuíra significativamente. Mas a nossa famosa e por vezes desagradável nortada é a soma do vento da circulação geral gerado pela posição do anticiclone a oeste somada ao vento da brisa. Ora o principal ingrediente (anticiclone) move-se para norte, para uma posição onde até gera ventos de NE no norte do país. Pelo que no litoral sobram as brisas marítimas durante a tarde, e essas só por si não incomodam muito em dias quentes, antes pelo contrário.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jul 2010 às 00:52)

Ok, já entendi! 

É que por aqui os dias/noites no interior são tão quentes e tediosos que até fica difícil imaginar uma nortada fresca de vento moderado! 

Estava a contar apenas com a nortada induzida pelo aquecimento no interior da península! Mas têm razão, é preciso contabilizar os restantes factores:
- posição do anticiclone
- brisa do mar

Quem me dera ter por aqui essa brisa ao fim da tarde, temperaturas nos 40C são insuportáveis..


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jul 2010 às 01:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Será que podemos garantir, com certeza absoluta, que não ocorrerão nortadas pela tarde, no litoral oeste de portugal continental



Tal como já foi dito, penso que a deslocação do anticiclone para norte vai provocar uma diminuição que a influencia deste, condicionado ainda pela depressão que se forma durante a tarde na Península Ibérica, tem na formação das nortadas...
As deslocações de ar no litoral continuar-se-ão a fazer, mas a meu ver com uma diminuição da intensidade...

Reparem como há a deslocação do anticiclone para norte..e do centro da depressão ibérica para Sudoeste..










Consultando a previsão do vento no norte de Espanha, nomeadamente na Corunha, reparem como vai havendo o aumento da sua intensidade no sentido que se aproxima da costa norte Espanhola e a sua direcção vai rodando no sentido de NE/E...


Faz tudo sentido...


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 08:27)

Bem, mas eu ontem não prestei atenção ao que o ECWMF está mesmo a fazer. Um pouco exagerado não ? Assim não havia nortada mas também não haveria muito calor.







E o GFS também parece querer algo parecido

Ontem versus hoje


----------



## zejorge (23 Jul 2010 às 18:28)

Olá amigos

Li atentamente os post sobre a nortada. Como vivo numa zona de grandes amplitudes térmicas, em que no Verão não é difícil de chegar aos quase 40º e no inverno aos -5º, creiam que anseio neste período estival, que para a noite venha uma nortada de forma a refrescar.
Com isto, só quero dizer que não há modelo que satisfaça todos, sem nortada no litoral, com nortada no interior......

Zejorge

www.meteoconstancia.info


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

Há algum tempo, eu disse que a última semana de Julho ía ser muito quente e eis o que indica a previsão:






Comparar com a previsão feita pela Climat no meu blogue:



> Julho: Mês com temperaturas acima da média, quanto à precipitação abaixo da média.
> 
> Este mês todas as semanas serão acima da média, *com especial incidência na 4ªsemana que pode ser extremamente quente.*
> 
> Fonte: Tempo no Algarve



Vem uma semana quente que vai fazer disparar ainda mais a anomalia deste mês que já ronda os +2ºC, no Algarve.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2010 às 23:08)

enfim mais calor que ai vêm e chuva nada.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2010 às 08:38)

Como vivo numa das zonas do distrito de Lisboa mais fustigadas pela nortada, só me falta ter o mar à porta de casa, só por acaso (desde o 1º dia) me adaptei muito bem a esse factor que pelos vistos tanto tem incomodado alguns por aqui; visto que os próximos dias serão à partida bem diferentes em termos de intensidade do vento e também devido ao calor que se irá instalar permanecendo por vários dias sem variações significativas, acredito que muitos daqueles que desejam ver pelas costas a famosa nortada até vão sentir a falta dela para se refrescarem um pouco!
É a velha saga do "querer estar onde não estou" e "ir onde não vou"...


----------



## rozzo (24 Jul 2010 às 11:56)

A parte ca cut-off não está muito animadora. O GFS basicamente aniquilou-a, e o ECMWF também já só dá alguma coisa no Mediterrâneo.
Parece então começar a partir de hoje uma semana bastante complicada de calor, e agora mais preocupante para incêndios, e para problemas de saúde..

Não parece à partida ir levar por exemplo a temperaturas tão extremas como os 40º em Lisboa há umas semanas, mas não andará muito longe, e aparenta ir-se prolongar durante muitos dias bem acima da média e dos 30º, o que com tanta persistência se torna desagradável e preocupante..
Pessoalmente acredito que no litoral, como é hábito nestas situações, mais dia menos dia, pelo meio, as baixas térmicas causadas pelo calor intenso acabarão por em algumas zonas fazer quebras nas máximas com ventos do quadrante Oeste ou Sul, pois isto acontece sempre em algum lado no meio destas vagas de calor. Em Lisboa por exemplo é raríssimo no Verão estarem dias suficientes assim para se tornar onda de calor, sem uma quebra pelo meio..
Mas onde e quando é sempre uma indefinição, e que no interior se está a pôr para ser uma onda de calor chata.. Isso ameaça sim.. Que a posição do anticiclone não quer dar muitas tréguas..

PS: De qualquer forma, mesmo com calor extremo, Nortada nunca desaparece completamente por mais do que 1/2 dias, e mesmo assim, há sempre Nortada, ainda que se torne simplesmente vento de Norte quente. (à excepção do extremo litoral). Basicamente é impossível não haver brisa com calor em terra e o nosso Atlântico ao lado.. Em 1/08/2003 estavam uns 40º em Lisboa ao fim da tarde, e estava Nortada.. Claro que não durou muito e depois voltou o Levante, mas ela, fria ou quente, fraca ou forte, está sempre presente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2010 às 12:01)

O IM coloca aguaceiros e trovoada na noite de 2ª feira e até ao final da manhã de 3ª feira no Algarve.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 12:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IM coloca aguaceiros e trovoada na noite de 2ª feira e até ao final da manhã de 3ª feira no Algarve.



Sim era o que ia dizer a seguir mesmo sem ter visto o IM mas as cartas do GFS são muito idênticas aquelas de quando apanhei aquela noite inteira de trovoada no Algarve no dia 7  pena agora já não estar lá e não ir ter  a mesma sorte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 12:38)

miguel disse:


> Sim era o que ia dizer a seguir mesmo sem ter visto o IM mas as cartas do GFS são muito idênticas aquelas de quando apanhei aquela noite inteira de trovoada no Algarve no dia 7  pena agora já não estar lá e não ir ter  a mesma sorte



Tenho as minhas duvidas que isso irá acontecer, se acontecer mais provavélmente serão aguaceiros de fraca intensidade, agora o calor que ai vêm parece que vai querer durar muitos dias, o que se torna complicado, pois por aqui já há 42 dias que não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 12:40)

Mas esta saida operacional do gfs a médio/longo prazo já não mete tanto calor, agora a saida paralela essa sim mete uma verdadeira esturra, espero que a operacional vença.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jul 2010 às 14:41)

Estou cá até Terça, veremos o que apanho


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jul 2010 às 17:19)

Tal como já se estava à espera o calor chegou...e pelas previsões de todos os modelos, em relação a hoje a coisa ainda se acentuará mais...podendo na Zona do Grande Porto amanhã aproximar-se dos 31º/32ºC...e na segunda-feira por volta dos 33ºC...mais calor essa é uma certeza...











Em relação ao cut-off...não há dúvidas que ele existirá, mas talvez não afecte o Algarve da forma como inicialmente se esperaria...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 18:16)

Alerta amarelo por "*Persistência de valores elevados de temperatura máxima"*alargado a todo o território nacional e Madeira, entre as 17h de hoje e as 18:59 de depois de amanhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 18:58)

Bem em relação a esta ultima saida do gfs, para aqueles que gostam do calor, até para o próximo sábado podem contar com ele.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

que giro, os senhores jornalistas da tvi estão a dar para segunda feira descida das temperaturas e chuva, será? ou é a palhaçada do costume?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> que giro, os senhores jornalistas da tvi estão a dar para segunda feira descida das temperaturas e chuva, será? ou é a palhaçada do costume?





> Previsão para 2ª Feira, 26 de Julho de 2010
> 
> Continuação de tempo quente, com céu limpo, tornando-se gradualmente
> muito nublado a partir da tarde no Algarve onde haverão condições
> ...



Não indica nenhuma descida de temperatura e só no Algarve é que pode ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoada. Também ouvi essa asneira. Segundo os mapas do ECMWF na 2ªfeira será um dia bastante quente.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 21:28)

Segunda e terça serão os dias mais quentes não é como disse a meteorologista na tvi que seria Domingo e nem a chuva está de volta na terça não é bem assim é POSSIBILIDADE de aguaceiros e trovoadas na madrugada de terça e só no Algarve e muito menos é calor de pouca dura como ouvi a jornalista dizer... vai ser uma semana toda ela muito quente especialmente até quarta depois sim uma pequena descida mas com o calor a continuar. por isso continua o fado de sempre o povo ouve as previsões na tv e saem todos enganados


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 00:28)

Parece praticamente unânime uma semana quente, o ECMWF desistiu daquela cutoff meio disparatada que traria alguma instabilidade e frescura. 
Talvez não tenhamos extremos como tivemos no anterior evento (43ºc em Coruche), mas teremos mais dias consecutivos de bastante calor. Provavelmente até teremos onda de calor oficial na metade sul se a coisa for como vem nos modelos. O eixo Lisboa-Setúbal nalguns dos dias poderá ter algum destaque no contexto nacional, mas depende do vento.


----------



## joao henriques (25 Jul 2010 às 00:58)

Vince disse:


> Parece praticamente unânime uma semana quente, o ECMWF desistiu daquela cutoff meio disparatada que traria alguma instabilidade e frescura.
> Talvez não tenhamos extremos como tivemos no anterior evento (43ºc em Coruche), mas teremos mais dias consecutivos de bastante calor. Provavelmente até teremos onda de calor oficial na metade sul se a coisa for como vem nos modelos. O eixo Lisboa-Setúbal nalguns dos dias poderá ter algum destaque no contexto nacional, mas depende do vento.



penso que estejas enganado ! veremos


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 01:02)

joao henriques disse:


> penso que estejas enganado ! veremos



Seguramente que estou enganado em muita coisa, se há coisa que felizmente eu não sou é um Zandinga da meteorologia como às vezes aparecem 
Mas já agora, seria mais interessante explicares em quê, para perceber o que pensas e porquê. 
Assim nem sei onde estou enganado... o que é uma chatice


----------



## 1337 (25 Jul 2010 às 03:26)

miguel disse:


> Segunda e terça serão os dias mais quentes não é como disse a meteorologista na tvi que seria Domingo e nem a chuva está de volta na terça não é bem assim é POSSIBILIDADE de aguaceiros e trovoadas na madrugada de terça e só no Algarve e muito menos é calor de pouca dura como ouvi a jornalista dizer... vai ser uma semana toda ela muito quente especialmente até quarta depois sim uma pequena descida mas com o calor a continuar. por isso continua o fado de sempre o povo ouve as previsões na tv e saem todos enganados



pois eu tambem ouvi..
mas se a tv vai aos meteorologistas acho que eles sabem mais que nos..ou estou enganado?


----------



## David sf (25 Jul 2010 às 09:56)

Vince disse:


> Parece praticamente unânime uma semana quente, o ECMWF desistiu daquela cutoff meio disparatada que traria alguma instabilidade e frescura.
> Talvez não tenhamos extremos como tivemos no anterior evento (43ºc em Coruche), mas teremos mais dias consecutivos de bastante calor. Provavelmente até teremos onda de calor oficial na metade sul se a coisa for como vem nos modelos. O eixo Lisboa-Setúbal nalguns dos dias poderá ter algum destaque no contexto nacional, mas depende do vento.



Eu penso que poderemos ter onda de calor e todo o litoral, quanto ao resto é totalmente unânime entre todos os modelos, temperaturas praticamente em cima dos 40 graus no interior a sul do sistema montanhoso e a rondar os 35 a norte e no litoral.

O mais chato será a persistência do calor, acredito que deva durar entre 10 a 15 dias, com noites tropicais.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 10:38)

1337 disse:


> pois eu tambem ouvi..
> mas se a tv vai aos meteorologistas acho que eles sabem mais que nos..ou estou enganado?



Pela lógica sim era para ser, mas tem vezes que parece que não!!! mas o que eles tem na Tv é medo de arriscar tão sempre muito na defesa com medo de errar e então não falam para mais de dois ou três dias, é o que eu penso!

Quanto aos modelos não só mantém calor nalguns casos extremo esta semana principalmente segunda terça e quarta como o querem agora prolongar mais uma semana  enfim veremos mas para mim onda de calor em grande parte do pais está garantido!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jul 2010 às 11:01)

É quase tudo agora uma questão de sabermos até onde podem chegar novamente as máximas diárias...mas sou da opinião que não serão apenas 3 ou 4 dias de calor intenso. Poderá não ser sempre a rondar os 40ºC, mas além de quente será sobretudo cansativo...
Reparem nas previsões de hoje...




Nas de amanhã...




E para 3ª feira...


----------



## joao henriques (25 Jul 2010 às 11:25)

Vince disse:


> Seguramente que estou enganado em muita coisa, se há coisa que felizmente eu não sou é um Zandinga da meteorologia como às vezes aparecem
> Mas já agora, seria mais interessante explicares em quê, para perceber o que pensas e porquê.
> Assim nem sei onde estou enganado... o que é uma chatice



tens umas piadas engraçadas!:camarada eu estava a referir que as maximas podiam chegar aos valores da ultima vez que esteve muito quente!como estavas a dizer que talvez nao .....espero que tenhas percebido agora !errar e humano por mais que percebamos da coisa!


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 11:30)

joao henriques disse:


> tens umas piadas engraçadas!:camarada eu estava a referir que as maximas podiam chegar aos valores da ultima vez que esteve muito quente!como estavas a dizer que talvez nao .....espero que tenhas percebido agora !errar e humano por mais que percebamos da coisa!



Sim as máximas poderiam ter extremos desses valores do inicio do mês...mas o mais grave disto tudo é a duração não são 3 dias vão ser bem mais e é isso que me preocupa mais!! não sei até que ponto não teremos um cenário idêntico a 2003 e agora não me crucifiquem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 12:02)

ai,ai, nesta saida de agora do gfs já aparece mais calor e também a querer durar mais tempo, isto vai ser bonito vai, a paralela também segue o mesmo caminho.


----------



## Chingula (25 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

miguel disse:


> Pela lógica sim era para ser, mas tem vezes que parece que não!!! mas o que eles tem na Tv é medo de arriscar tão sempre muito na defesa com medo de errar e então não falam para mais de dois ou três dias, é o que eu penso!
> 
> Quanto aos modelos não só mantém calor nalguns casos extremo esta semana principalmente segunda terça e quarta como o querem agora prolongar mais uma semana  enfim veremos mas para mim onda de calor em grande parte do pais está garantido!



Em primeiro lugar temos de saber quem presta a informação na comunicação social, nem sempre a fonte é oficial e/ou elaborada por Meteorologistas. Depois, é natural que um técnico seja um pouco conservador, perante uma série de opções que tem de tomar, levando sempre em conta a climatologia das regiões ou dos locais. Por fim não podemos esquecer que a avaliação de desempenho (hoje em dia) do profissional, leva em conta o gráu de acerto...ou seja, compara-se o que é previsto com o que ocorre...lidando-se com modelos, nós aqui no fórum sabemos como é....
A talhe de foice, é curioso referir a descida da temperatura que os modelos apontam para Lisboa na Quarta-feira, cerca de 8 ºC na Temperatura máxima...Terça 40 ºC e Quarta 32 ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 12:11)

Agora os senhores jornalistas deverião de avisar as pessoas do calor, acho eu.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 12:26)

Chingula disse:


> Em primeiro lugar temos de saber quem presta a informação na comunicação social, nem sempre a fonte é oficial e/ou elaborada por Meteorologistas. Depois, é natural que um técnico seja um pouco conservador, perante uma série de opções que tem de tomar, levando sempre em conta a climatologia das regiões ou dos locais. Por fim não podemos esquecer que a avaliação de desempenho (hoje em dia) do profissional, leva em conta o gráu de acerto...ou seja, compara-se o que é previsto com o que ocorre...lidando-se com modelos, nós aqui no fórum sabemos como é....
> A talhe de foice, é curioso referir a descida da temperatura que os modelos apontam para Lisboa na Quarta-feira, cerca de 8 ºC na Temperatura máxima...Terça 40 ºC e Quarta 32 ºC...



Mas Quarta não vai descer assim tanto é pouco menos que terça


----------



## Chingula (25 Jul 2010 às 12:32)

miguel disse:


> Mas Quarta não vai descer assim tanto é pouco menos que terça



Na previsão automática (10 dias) para Lisboa disponibilizada na página do I.M., é o que está para quem quiser ver...por isso sou absolutamente contrário a essas práticas de duvidosa deontologia...a publicação para os utilizadores, do "material" em bruto.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

Chingula disse:


> Na previsão automática (10 dias) para Lisboa disponibilizada na página do I.M., é o que está para quem quiser ver...por isso sou absolutamente contrário a essas práticas de duvidosa deontologia...a publicação para os utilizadores, do "material" em bruto.



Ok fia-te no I.M que eu fio-me na minha sabedoria ainda em ver modelos a médio prazo...depois vemos quem tinha razão, esses valores a 10 dias do I,M são disparatados depois de terça feira! e vão ser alterados (é a minha opinião!)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 12:54)

Humm! realmente uma descida assim tão drástica que o IM está a dar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 12:56)

é que sinceramente não vejo essa descida em mais lado nenhum, mas...


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

Chingula disse:


> Na previsão automática (10 dias) para Lisboa disponibilizada na página do I.M., é o que está para quem quiser ver...por isso sou absolutamente contrário a essas práticas de duvidosa deontologia...a publicação para os utilizadores, do "material" em bruto.



Há um problema qualquer com esse automático Chingula, já temos falado aqui disso, aparentemente equivalerá à temperatura dos 12z ou qualquer coisa do género e não a uma máxima. A mínima estará mais certa pois talvez equivale a uma previsão das 6z. Se indica 32 para Lisboa, provavelmente equivalerá a uns 35 ou 36 de máxima.

De qualquer forma creio também que os dias mais quentes serão hoje e segunda-feira, eventualmente 3ªfeira já menos provável. Quarta parece-me que serão mais baixas sim. Quanto a 2003 não tem comparação, em 2003 a ISO 30 aos 850hPa tocava no Algarve.
E continuo a achar que não vamos chegar aos 43 numa EMA oficial neste evento, porque acho que não é aquela entrada bruta sahariana que é capaz de extremar as temperaturas, mas é sempre possível, a ser, talvez Alcácer ou Amareleja amanhã. Mas isso é um pouco irrelevante, 41, 42 ou 43, o mais importante neste evento será a persistência durante muitos dias de temperaturas elevadas, nalgumas regiões primeiro na casa dos 40 e depois um pouco mais baixo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2010 às 13:25)

Será uma semana toda ela com vento de leste, as temperaturas não vão descer 8ºC como o IM prevê Quarta-feira para Lisboa, esse automático tem algum defeito. Em 2003, lembro-me muito bem que 1º era 3 ou 4 dias com calor, depois passou a uma semana e depois durou cerca de 17 dias foi sempre prolongando-se no tempo. Pelo menos até 1 de Agosto temos calor com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC (Alentejo, Extremadura, Ribatejo), amanhã o IM prevê já 40ºC para Lisboa, tal como para 3ª feira 40ºC para Lisboa e 37ºC para o Porto. Se for uma onda de calor como a de 2003 uma coisa é certa, o Algarve é a única região do país que não tem onda de calor, tal como em 2003 não teve.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 15:08)

Para quem ainda não reparou, o fórum tem desde há umas semanas um chat, visível no fundo da página principal do fórum, ou alternativamente, em ecrã inteiro neste link:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/misc.php?do=cchatbox

Apareçam por lá se quiserem.

(Apenas acessível a membros regulares do fórum)


----------



## seqmad (25 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

Está aí uma discussão um pouco sem sentido quanto a isso de 3ª - 40 e 4ª - 32, já sabemos por muitos outros exemplos que a previsão feita pelo IM a 3 dias é uma coisa, e os previsão daí até 10 dias eles obtém pelo modelo (por acaso gostava de saber mais exactamente como). O próprio IM refere que se deve interpretar essa previsão APENAS COMO UMA TENDÊNCIA. Neste caso 32 corresponderá a uns 4-5 graus mais (cerca de 36, pelo que a experiência me diz), ou seja uma pequena descida. Mas também acho que não deviam apresentar tudo junto na previsão a 10 dias, induz em erro. Boa praia hoje para quem for (com pouca nortada!)


----------



## David sf (25 Jul 2010 às 17:47)

Segundo a última saída do GFS, hoje foi o dia com temperatura máxima mais baixa até 2 de Agosto. A paralela ainda está pior, colocando a iso 28 em quase todo Portugal continental, com um geopotencial elevadíssimo. 












Felizmente ainda está longe e pode mudar, mas nenhum outro modelo vê saída para este episódio de calor, portanto está para durar, e as previsões são cada vez mais extremas.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2010 às 18:21)

Espero que esteja bastante calor no dia 5 de Agosto  Quero celebrar os meus anos nos "outdoors" 
Mas pronto, desde que não chova, não será de todo mau.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 18:28)

David sf disse:


> Felizmente ainda está longe e pode mudar, mas nenhum outro modelo vê saída para este episódio de calor, portanto está para durar, e as previsões são cada vez mais extremas.



Esperemos mesmo que mude isso é um cenário bastante quente.  

Mas todo o tempo é tempo, se tiver que ser é.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2010 às 18:55)

*Meteorologia espera semana de calor em Portugal Continental*

Portugal Continental vai enfrentar, nos próximos dias, uma vaga de altas temperaturas que pode levar o mercúrio dos termómetros a ultrapassar os 40 graus, avisa o Instituto de Meteorologia, que colocou este domingo em alerta laranja os distritos de Lisboa e Braga. As altas temperaturas alimentaram vários focos de incêndio e ditaram o aviso de risco máximo, durante o fim-de-semana, em distritos de Norte a Sul do país.
Ao início da tarde de domingo, os termómetros marcavam já 38 graus em Lisboa, 33 no Porto e 30 em Faro. No Alentejo, as temperaturas chegavam aos 39 graus em Beja e Évora. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, o calor vai continuar a fazer-se sentir no território de Portugal Continental durante a próxima semana, sobretudo nas regiões do Litoral. 
Lisboa e Braga estão mesmo em alerta laranja, que significa uma "situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado". Ouvida pela Antena 1, a meteorologista Maria João Frada admitiu a possibilidade de as temperaturas excederem mesmo os 40 graus: "A partir de hoje e durante a próxima semana, vamos ter uma situação de tempo quente, com um índice de secura baixo, portanto humidades relativas muito baixas". 
*"Para os próximos dias, poder-se-á dizer que as temperaturas mais elevadas podem-se mesmo registar nas regiões do Litoral, nomeadamente, por exemplo, na região da Grande Lisboa, onde para amanhã se prevêem temperaturas na ordem dos 40 graus, podendo mesmo ultrapassar"*, adiantou a meteorologista à rádio pública. 
Já em declarações à agência Lusa, Maria João Frada explicou que as altas temperaturas que se estão a abater sobre o país se devem à *"acção de um anticiclone localizado a Norte dos Açores, que estende a sua influência em direcção ao Mediterrâneo ocidental e Norte de África e transporta sobre o Continente uma massa de ar quente e seca vinda do interior da Península Ibérica e do Norte de África"*.

RTP Notícias


----------



## Costa (25 Jul 2010 às 20:56)

(de amanhã a domingo)


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 23:23)

David sf disse:


> Felizmente ainda está longe e pode mudar, mas nenhum outro modelo vê saída para este episódio de calor, portanto está para durar, e as previsões são cada vez mais extremas.




Está a ficar feio está, com aquele "2º round" de calor a partir de meados da próxima semana prolongado isto mais tempo, metendo calor para cima de calor. O ECM estava mais calmo, mas tem estado a ir atrás do GFS.



Comparativo para a próxima 6ªf, entre o ECM e o GFS, da Temp 850hPa, entre saídas de ontem e hoje.









Comparativo da saída das 12z de ambos os modelos, das 0h até às 240h. O ECM  mais ligeiro, mas também nada de muito meigo









O que me começa a fazer confusão são aqueles geopotenciais elevadíssimos do norte de África, sul da Ibéria para daqui a uma semana, esses sim fazem-me lembrar 2003.
Mas esse "2º round" ainda está a bastantes horas, e com bastante tempo "modelístico" para suavizar. Esperemos que sim.


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2010 às 02:47)

Boas
Há semanas falava-se no MetOffcice que o trimestre Julho-Agosto-Setembro seria uma altura provavel para que o verão chegasse em força ao W/SW Europeu....em Maio as sazonais previam um verão quente, e o  NOGAPS apostava num verão quente por cá mas mais em força em J-A-S...
Ganhou o NOGAPS, e o AA efectivamente tende a regressar em força ao atlantico....nos proximos tempos toda a dorsal africana-açoreana sofrerá uma reorganização e intensificação o que fará com que a alta em superficie se fortaleça perto de nós, aqui pelo atlantico E/NE.
Com a dorsal centrada no NW africano/PI e o AA entre os açores e as ilhas britanicas anteveem-se dias tórridos e secos com fluxo de E/SE abaixo dos 700hpa, sob o território, e algum regime de brisas fracas no litoral, durante a tarde.


Estes poderão ser os primeiros sinais do inverno em grande parte miseravel ( talvez como o de 05 ) que se adivinha, devido ao PDO-/niña, o que fortalecerá o jet no hemisferio norte e a cintura subtropical do Pacifico e Atlantico...


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 09:43)

A saída operacional das 00z do GFS é um pesadelo indescritível para daqui a uma semana. 
Esperemos sair rapidamente de tal cenário.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 09:47)

Vince disse:


> A saída operacional das 00z do GFS é um pesadelo indescritível para daqui a uma semana.
> Esperemos sair rapidamente de tal cenário.



E vamos sair, porque a saida paralela mete menos calor


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 10:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E vamos sair, porque a saida paralela mete menos calor




Sim, e o ECMWF felizmente também. Não é propriamente meigo, mas não é o inferno na Terra da operacional.


*168 horas (saídas 00z)*


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 11:00)

41ºC previstos hoje para Lisboa. (IM)








> *Previsão para 2ª Feira, 26 de Julho de 2010*
> 
> Continuação de tempo quente, com céu geralmente limpo.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
> ...




------------------

Previsão do ALADIN para as 15h:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 11:41)

eheh, tal e qual como eu disse esta saida já não é tão extrema


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 11:54)

De qualquer das maneiras é de salientar a quantidade de tempo em que estamos acima dos 35ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 11:56)

Pois mas uma triste noticia, aparalela voltou a colocar mais calor


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2010 às 17:52)

se isto acontecer será um inferno


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Jul 2010 às 18:01)

Realmente um cenário não muito animador para os próximos dias, com temperaturas elevadas sem nos dar tréguas um unico dia! Calor esse associado á baixa humidade do ar, é um rastilho autentico para a propagação de fogos florestais! para a semana o cenário previsto não está lá muito animador tambem! Antes pelo o contrário! 


Mais calor a 850 hpa, metendo iso 28  no centro e sul do pais... situação preocupante... depois de uma semana quente e seca, apanhamos com outra em cima ainda pior!

Tudo puderá mudar concerteza... a distancia temporal ainda é bastante, uma eternidade em termos meteorológicos! Tudo dependerá da posição e da intensificação do AA.

Imprensa e protecção civil
Avisos a população


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2010 às 18:58)

É por isso que prefiro o frio! Calor, só na praia! 

Mas não me posso queixar muito, o calor por aqui ainda não foi nada de especial.. Penso que a circulação de leste está favorecendo/aquecendo mais a faixa litoral (não imediatamente junto ao mar, mas numa faixa de 10 a 50km do mar), talvez por serem zonas de altitude inferior, relativamente ao interior alentejano e beirão.

Mas pelos vistos, segundo o GFS, a partir de amanhã até pelo menos a 2 de agosto, é ver as temperaturas a subir aqui no interior! :S
Observo a previsão de 43.5C para castelo branco para o dia 2 de agosto, acho algo demais, ainda falta uma semana. Mas se tal se verificar, vão ser quebrados muitos recordes de temperatura, e o pior serão as consequências, de maior probabilidade de incêndios e de saúde pública. Mas se ocorrerem 43.5C aqui, quanto é que atingirá a Amarelela? 50C?!


----------



## ruka (26 Jul 2010 às 19:50)

IM já actualizou avisos...

Braga a vermelho


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 20:16)

A actual versão operacional do modelo GFS vai oficialmente morrer amanhã, na saída das 12z, em que será substituída pela nova versão do GFS, actual paralela, supostamente melhor. 

Esperemos que seja uma morte justa por incompetência, e que daqui a uma semana não seja lembrada por ter razão antes de morrer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 20:40)

Vince disse:


> A actual versão operacional do modelo GFS vai oficialmente morrer amanhã, na saída das 12z, em que será substituída pela nova versão do GFS, actual paralela, supostamente melhor.
> 
> Esperemos que seja uma morte justa por incompetência, e que daqui a uma semana não seja lembrada por ter razão antes de morrer.



Vince espero bem que sim


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 21:31)

Várias mensagens foram movidas para outros tópico

 Verão 2010: Previsão sazonal e balanço
 Alertas/Avisos Meteorológicos IM/Protciv: filosofia, critérios, etc  


Este é para previsões e modelos, mantenham-se on-topic, dada a importância que o assunto merece nestes dias


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 22:33)

Só pra que se tenha noção de como anda o ensemble.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 23:41)

Um comparativo de vários modelos, da saída das *12z*, temperatura aos 850Hpa.

O ECMWF é o mais calmo, e o mais agressivo é o actual GFS operacional, embora para o final pareça inverter os papeis com a paralela (GFS P), mas isso já a longo prazo sem grande valor como previsão..
De qualquer forma, olhando para todos os modelos, não é um cenário meigo, calor sem fim à vista até às 240 horas


----------



## David sf (26 Jul 2010 às 23:50)

Bem , provavelmente tal não irá acontecer, mas neste momento estão as duas runs, operacional e paralela, a apontar para um cenário histórico.

Iso 30 completamente metida na PI, temperatura prevista de 47,5ºC em Portel a 2 de Agosto. 











Claro que o GFS já pôs maluquices destas há cerca de um mês e nunca aconteceram. Ainda por cima é a run das 18z. Mas o único modelo "fresco" (só 38ºC para o interior alentejano no próximo fds), o ECMWF, aposta na proximidade de uma cut-off que ajuda a refrescar o ambiente e a impedir a subida da dorsal africana. Não sei, no Verão este modelo gosta de inventar cut-off's...

Esperemos que o cenário mais complicado não se confirme, se só com 3 dias de calor já está tudo a arder, imagino se isto se mantém mais uns dez dias.


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 00:17)

Para amanha e depois (3ªfeira e 4ªfeira) está um pouco difícil perceber como estarão distribuídos os extremos, o ECM hoje subestimou um pouco, e o GFS sobrestimou ligeiramente. 
Pelo que nos próximos 2 dias ao contrário do que pensei há dias, acho que veremos temperaturas entre os 42º e 44ºC numa ou outra estação do Vale do Tejo e/ou Alentejo.


*Terça-feira*

GFS






ECM






Aladin








*
Quarta-feira*

GFS






ECM


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

Não podia deixar de referenciar.






Na nova actualização da previsão do freemeteo, muitas localidades do Alentejo excedem os 47ºC, existindo mesmo _tesouros_, como este.

*Atenção*, não deixa de ser apenas uma previsão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jul 2010 às 02:03)

Boas,

Uma luz ao fim do tunel!! Será?? 












Preciso de um calmex!!


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2010 às 07:45)

Bem, estou longe de Portugal (pela Croacia) mas quis vir ver como estao as coisas, e estao piores do que parecia ha uns dias.
Muito feio mesmo pelos registos e relatos, e pior ainda pelas cartas, que nao dao treguas!
E parece que quando ai chegar estara tao mau como agora, ou seja, uma onda de calor das feias para durar e o que parece por agora.. Oxala mude um pouco e haja pelo menos pelo meio uns dias de tregua..
Mas que se ta a por para ser a pior desde 2003, isso parece..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 08:23)

ai está, esta saida já mete menos calor,yupi


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 08:25)

adoro quando isto acontece, a meterem muito calor e depois leva um corte mesmo bom, eheheh


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2010 às 08:27)

Para que o calor abrande, o ideal seria o regresso da mal-amada nortada ao litoral oeste.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Jul 2010 às 10:02)

Veterano disse:


> Para que o calor abrande, o ideal seria o regresso da mal-amada nortada ao litoral oeste.



ODE À NORTADA Um pouco off-topic: A semana passada todos maldiziam a nortada. Agora já parece ser novamente desejada.
Para mim,no Verão, a nortada é sempre bem amada e benvinda. Estes extremos não são nada característicos do nosso abençoado clima temperado. Volta Nortada porque aqui és sempre amada!


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 10:33)

Quando colocam as habilidades do Freemeteo a longo prazo, convinha também depois dizer que ele as tirou se for o caso, não vão as pessoas pensar que tudo se mantém.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Jul 2010 às 10:34)

Bem mais modestos os modelos!  Mas atenção... as temperaturas continuaram elevadas. A presistência de muitos dias com elevadas temperaturas continua a ser modelada! 

Esperemos que este corte não fique por aqui!


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 11:27)

Algumas cartas da Temperatura T2 das saídas das 00z, hoje e amanhã ainda muito calor, na 5ªf a baixarem ligeiramente.



*
Hoje*



















*Quarta*




















*Quinta*


----------



## stormy (27 Jul 2010 às 11:27)

Boas
Até 6f continuará o calor...já na 6f/fim de semana, um cavado associado a uma baixa nas ilhas britanicas deverá afastar o AA, permitindo o afluxo de ar maritimo no litoral e causando uma descida de temperatura especialmente no litoral W.
Esse cavado poderá tambem despoletar alguma convecção exporádica.
Sendo assim teremos um fim de semana tipico do pino do verão, com tempo quente no interior e talvez no Algarve, e com possibilidade de trovoadas.
Já o inicio de Agosto será marcado por uma reorganização da dorsal atlantica-africana, e retorno do AA para NE dos açores...a fuga para leste da crista em altura que se tem fixado na russia ocidental deverá tambem ajudar á reposição de crista atlantica e á regularização do jet, e a ULL resultante do cavado a N, deverá prosseguir para SW/W aproximando-se dos açores e introduzindo ar quente na PI.
Com isto espero uma primeira semana de Agosto, de um modo geral, bastante quente por cá e muito mais fresca nas cidades da europa de Leste...


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 11:38)

Em relação à próxima semana, os modelos no geral não recuaram, continuam a mostrar bastante calor, o modelo mais extremo é que recuou, e nestas coisas não se pode olhar apenas para o mais extremo. Mantém-se calor durante muitos dias, na casa dos 40 nas regiões mais quentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2010 às 13:08)

Vendo a run normal das 6 do GFS temos a iso 24ºC que agora é aquela que encontra-se em Portugal temos ela até dia 12 de Agosto, sempre calor e assim será, não quer dizer com isto que as temperaturas mantenham-se elevadas durante este tempo todo no litoral, já no interior vai ser calor e mais calor, e atenção que os primeiros dias de Agosto temos a iso 28ºC a entrar país a dentro. A run paralela é mais soft mas isto só a partir de 8 de Agosto, porque mete um ínicio de mês de Agosto tórrido. Comparando com as imagens do Vince da run das 0 esta run das 6 aumentou o calor consideralvelmente.

Temos que ir seguindo com atenção as próximas runs e nos próximos dias, porque nunca se sabe a distância temporal destas vagas de calor.


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Jul 2010 às 16:42)

Vou estar de 1 a 15 na ilha do Farol, Olhão-Faro, Algarve. Lembro-me há uns anos, penso que em 2003, duma vaga de calor em Portugal mas que na citada ilha correspondeu a muito calor, sim, mas também a 15 dias de Levante no mar, que começou por ter graça mas que após alguns dias perdeu a graça toda. Ficou um mar com ondulação constantemente desorganizada, com correntes incertas, etc. O único aspecto positivo era a temperatura da água sempre quente.
  Atendendo a que se prevê para as próximas semanas (claro que sem certeza absoluta) uma corrente de Leste sobre o nosso território, é de prever situação semelhante? Não sei se a pergunta faz muito sentido, mas ela aqui fica...


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2010 às 16:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vendo a run normal das 6 do GFS temos a iso 24ºC que agora é aquela que encontra-se em Portugal temos ela até dia 12 de Agosto, sempre calor e assim será, não quer dizer com isto que as temperaturas mantenham-se elevadas durante este tempo todo no litoral, já no interior vai ser calor e mais calor, e atenção que os primeiros dias de Agosto temos a iso 28ºC a entrar país a dentro. A run paralela é mais soft mas isto só a partir de 8 de Agosto, porque mete um ínicio de mês de Agosto tórrido. Comparando com as imagens do Vince da run das 0 esta run das 6 aumentou o calor consideralvelmente.
> 
> Temos que ir seguindo com atenção as próximas runs e nos próximos dias, porque nunca se sabe a distância temporal destas vagas de calor.



E no entanto no TVI Jornal, acabaram de dizer que era calor pelo menos até este fim de semana e que depois as temperaturas voltarão normais para a epoca. Voltam voltam


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 17:50)

Outro índice interessante de seguir nos próximos dias... o WSI


----------



## Costa (27 Jul 2010 às 19:36)

O que é o WSI?


----------



## Ledo (27 Jul 2010 às 19:48)

Índice de conforto bioclimático!

Mais informação sobre o WSI.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

Por acaso ando a fazer testes com o WSI para o meu site.

Quem quiser ver os valores (ainda em teste) podem ver no seguinte link:

http://www.meteomoita.com/wsi.php


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 09:30)

Finalmente, o gfs já não mostra aqueles extremos de calor.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2010 às 09:36)

Hoje deve ser um dia equivalente ao de ontem. Amanhã já deve acalmar um pouco, pelo menos nas zonas do litoral norte-centro.


*Hoje*

O Aladin do IM ontem portou-se muito bem com o calor em zonas próximas ou mesmo do litoral norte/centro, é um excelente modelo de mesoescala, hoje volta a dar calor, embora no seguimento do litoral norte reportem que não há lestada, talvez se engane um pouco hoje, veremos


















*
Amanhã*


















*
Médio/Longo prazo*

Mantém-se o cenário de calor consistente para muitos dias, os modelos estão bastante parecidos. Mas em princípio sem exageros do tipo >45ºC que volta e meia apareciam no GFS operacional.  O interior centro/sul deve continuar a torrar nos 38/42 durante bastante tempo, uns dias mais, outros menos, as outras regiões tradicionalmente mais frescas devem manter-se também quentes mas de forma um pouco mais moderada, talvez 34/38. Isto falando de forma bastante generalista a nível nacional, não se pondo de parte que não possa haver um ou outro dia mais extremo, previsões são sempre previsões, ainda na 6ªfeira passada o ECM previa uma depressão bastante pronunciada sobre o país para os próximos dias, e afinal estamos é com uma mais do que provável onda de calor em várias regiões.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 10:11)

Nivel De Alerta da DGS para hoje:

7 Distritos de Portugal estão em alerta vermelho, são eles: Braga; Santarém; Lisboa; Setubal; Portalegre; Évora e Beja.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 12:01)

Até mais ou menos dia 8 de agosto vamos ter este calor em portugal.


----------



## cardu (28 Jul 2010 às 19:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Até mais ou menos dia 8 de agosto vamos ter este calor em portugal.



ainda é pior do que se passou em 2003 sendo assim.....


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2010 às 20:51)

A brutalidade dos 47ºC previstos há uns dias pelo GFS está praticamente descartada, e parece que o 2º round não será pior que o 1º, ao contrário do que parecia.

A última saída do ECMWF vê pela primeira vez a prazos mais ou menos credíveis o final desta onda de calor para meados da semana que vem com a passagem de um cavado pelo norte do país. De qualquer modo, já a partir de amanhã, mas a fazer-se sentir em força a partir do fim de semana, voltará a nortada ao litoral oeste, e consequentemente terminará este episódio de calor extremo nessas regiões.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 21:49)

David sf disse:


> A última saída do ECMWF vê pela primeira vez a prazos mais ou menos credíveis o final desta onda de calor para meados da semana que vem com a passagem de um cavado pelo norte do país. De qualquer modo, já a partir de amanhã, mas a fazer-se sentir em força a partir do fim de semana, voltará a nortada ao litoral oeste, e consequentemente terminará este episódio de calor extremo nessas regiões.



O interior continuará a sofrer com o calor, mas sim o litoral sofrerá uma interrupção do calor.


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Jul 2010 às 21:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> O interior continuará a sofrer com o calor, mas sim o litoral sofrerá uma interrupção do calor.



E mesmo o litoral oeste não terá assim tanta nortada... A haver (haverá certamente) será da parte da tarde, e tudo menos "fria"... Quentinha certamente, a ver pela posição do AA durante a próxima semana... Mas já faziam falta umas noites mais frescas para refrescar as casas... E os pobres do bombeiros já mereciam umas tréguas... Mas parece que não será para já...


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2010 às 23:07)

beachboy30 disse:


> E mesmo o litoral oeste não terá assim tanta nortada... A haver (haverá certamente) será da parte da tarde, e tudo menos "fria"... Quentinha certamente, a ver pela posição do AA durante a próxima semana... Mas já faziam falta umas noites mais frescas para refrescar as casas... E os pobres do bombeiros já mereciam umas tréguas... Mas parece que não será para já...



A nortada, pelo menos Domingo e Segunda deverá ser não só de origem térmica como de origem sinóptica.












Segundo o ECMWF, seria algo para continuar, uns dias mais forte outros mais fraca, mas sempre presente. Lisboa voltaria a ter máximas na ordem dos 30ºC e mínimas à volta dos 20ºC. No interior continuaria o calor, mas nada de muito anormal, sempre abaixo dos 40ºC. Temperaturas na ordem dos 35/37ºC, como temos tido desde o início do mês, apesar de poucos terem reparado.


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Jul 2010 às 23:23)

Virá com certeza, mas nada comparado com o que tivemos a meio deste mês de Julho: nortada forte, com rajadas, mesmo durante a manhã, e ainda por cima fria... Por outro lado, a nortada traz quase sempre algo bom: ondas , algo que tem escasseado nestes últimos dias


----------



## stormy (29 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

beachboy30 disse:


> Virá com certeza, mas nada comparado com o que tivemos a meio deste mês de Julho: nortada forte, com rajadas, mesmo durante a manhã, e ainda por cima fria... Por outro lado, a nortada traz quase sempre algo bom: ondas , algo que tem escasseado nestes últimos dias



WHAT?!
A nortada só desorganiza o swell e torna o mar picado e perigoso...tal como o SE/E no algarve
O melhor é teres um bom AA aqui a W/NW/N com uma forte depressão nos açores-ilhas britanicas a bombar um bom mar de fundo organizado e com periodo grande


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2010 às 12:35)

stormy disse:


> WHAT?!
> A nortada só desorganiza o swell e torna o mar picado e perigoso...tal como o SE/E no algarve
> O melhor é teres um bom AA aqui a W/NW/N com uma forte depressão nos açores-ilhas britanicas a bombar um bom mar de fundo organizado e com periodo grande



O levante só desorganiza as ondas no ultimo dia dele, mas muito pelo contrario, nesta zona dá muito boas ondas 

Já o SW é mar de carneiros e picado...

Mas tudo depende dos fundos das praias!! Em Faro por exemplo o SW pode dar boas ondas, enquanto aqui é completamente desorganizado!!


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

stormy disse:


> WHAT?!
> A nortada só desorganiza o swell e torna o mar picado e perigoso...tal como o SE/E no algarve
> O melhor é teres um bom AA aqui a W/NW/N com uma forte depressão nos açores-ilhas britanicas a bombar um bom mar de fundo organizado e com periodo grande



Calma... Não estou a falar de nortada forte, daquela que deixa o mar picado, como aquela que tivemos a meio do mês de Julho... estou a falar de nortada bem mais moderada, algo que tem faltado nos últimos dias e o resultado no mar da costa é este: flat! Claro que a nortada não é a única responsável, obviamente...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2010 às 15:36)

Que belo que seria:


----------



## stormy (29 Jul 2010 às 18:10)

Boas
Que eu soubesse o levante no algarve e a nortada no litoral W, dão quase sempre em mar desorganizado, de periodo curto e sem sets defenidos....o tipico mar de vento, muito comum no mediterraneo quando sopram ventos fortes.
Obviamente que consoante a disposição da costa/fundos podes ter condições mais ou menos agrestes...e mais, se tiveres um bom groundswell uma brisa maritima mais forte ou um fluxo macrosinoptico mais intenso não deverão prejudicar muito o mar...mas a nortada ou o levante como origem de boas ondas..humm..duvido...e mesmo que aconteça ( na meteo nada é 0% ou 100%) deverá ser raro.

Quanto ao chasing...era bom era..
Acontece que após as 120-144h os modelos estão muito confusos e não establecem um padrão evidente no ensemble...muito devido a uma ULL com origem na interacção de um cavado com um vortice em altura, a W do continente, no sab-2f proximos.
É previsto que a ULL acabe por se movimentar para W/WSW no seio da dorsal, inestabilizando-a em altura.
Se o actual cenário se mantiver teremos um AA forte no inicio da semana, tornando-se progressivamente mais fraco á medida que a circulação em altura se desintegra, gerando tempo bastante chato mas talvez com alguma actividade convectiva exporadica aquando da passagem de areas de divergencia em altura...
É melhor esperar para ver como evolui a ULL e como é que o massivo bloqueio na europa de leste se comporta...até lá nem vale muito a pena ver para alem das tais 120h.

Mais a curto prazo, no fim de semana, teremos o regresso da nortada no litoral, associada ao AA em pujança que se centra numa crista a W, mas teremos um cavado a entrar a norte, prolongando-se para SW, mas sem grande efeito em superficie.
Assim sendo espero uma descida de temperaturas, maior no litoral oeste e a norte dos 42ºN, pelo N da PI, enquanto o SE/S da PI e o Algarve podem ver uma subida de temperaturas, devido ao fluxo moderado de N/NW.
Tambem são possiveis algumas trovoadas vespertinas, muito possivelmente no interior NE, apesar do calor e dewpoints/theta-e mais elevados se encontrarem a sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2010 às 14:38)

Parece que o calor vai voltar em força:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

vai voltar!, aliás ainda não abalou.


----------



## stormy (30 Jul 2010 às 18:17)

Boas
Começa-se a notar nos modelos uma tendência em erodir o bloqueio que tem "fervido" a russia europeia.
Nos proximos 10 dias há  hipoteses da crista dissipar-se, e isso lançaria um processo de reorganização do jet a nivel hemisferico.
Tal coisa deverá ter efeitos nas dorsais Atlantica e Africana, com efeitos na PI....a nivel de cenário plausiveis vejo hipoteses de, após a monotonia dos proximos tempos, sermos afectados por um periodo um pouco mais instavel, com a ocorrencia de algum fenomeno mais interessante...tal como uma onda de calor, ou um episódio de calor, devido a um fortalecimento da dorsal, ou um episodio de instabilidade, devido á formação de um cavado atlantico resultando ou não numa ULL...mas o mais provavel é uma hibridação dos dois cenários...seria algo mais normal.
Assim sendo talvez tenhamos algo para nos enterter algures após dia 10-15 de agosto.


No médio e curto prazos destaca-se a manutenção do calor em superficie, com o AA em força a W/NW/N e algum arrasto de calor aos 850hpa, especialmente mais a sul na PI.
Tambem, devido á passagem de um cavado no fim de semana, espero possibilidade de alguma instabilidade convectiva, de um modo geral fraca a moderada e isolada, embora a proxima semana (2 a 8 de agosto) talvez seja um pouco melhor, devido á ULL a W ( formada a partir do cavado e que entretanto se afasta para W) que gerará uma area de pantano em altura entre os açores e a PI...
Com o mencionado calor em superficie, se prestarmos atenção aos mapas de altitude, podemos destacar algumas short-waves/ areas divergentes, que podem causar alguma instabilidade exporadica

No inicio da 2a semana do mês, ou já no final da 1a talvez toda a "mixórdia" nos niveis altos se organize, á medida que a crista na russia se degrada e a ULL agora a NW dos açores interage ( podendo ser reabsorvida) pelo fluxo zonal, deixando espaço para a regeneração das areas anticiclonicas em altura, primeiro nos açores, e depois estendendo-se para NE.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2010 às 04:14)

Para estes próximos dias o que podemos esperar é uma diminuição progressiva embora muito ligeira da temperatura mínima e máxima, que se vai deslocando desde o litoral até ao interior...

Aqui no nosso Condado Portucalense as mínimas rondarão entre os 18ºC e os 20ºC (bem agradável), com máximas que rondarão os 26ºC e os 28ºC...tudo idêntico ao dia de hoje...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2010 às 12:46)

Pois aproveitem bem o fresco deste fim-de-semana, que depios a partir de terça voltam os 40ºC em especial no interior.


----------

